# Tanks nur full epic in hero?



## Yggdras (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo miteinander

Möchte euch ma was erzählen zu den Tanks auf den servern
Ich Spiele seit 2 Jahren nur DD klassen und wusste das Tank sein ziemlich anstrengend ist also wollt ich mir selber einen hochspielen, nu weis ich wieso keiner mehr lust hat einen def krieger zu spielen und lieber pvp macht

Es Fing mit Normalen Instanzen an folgende Situation:

Ich Suche gruppe, werde wo mitgenommen, als wir die instanz betreten direkt kick, als ich nachgefragt ahbe wieso sie mich gekickt haben kamm folgendes: Grün wirste schattenlaby net tanken können.
Ich erstma Zomfg. -.-

Als ich es schaffte mich voll blau endlich auszustaten und mir für probe eine Hero suchen wollte (bollwerk) fand ich fix ne truppe, aber dann verließen die dds die gruppe und als erklärung kamm: Nur mit Full Epic amsonsten schaffste das net

Ok das man für hero etwas equip haben sollte ist klar aber muss es wirklich epic sein? ich meine lol leute? wie soll ich an Epic kommen wenn ich weder Raiden noch heros kann? Ich habe bollwerk bisher Locker getankt der Heiler hatte auch wenig probleme und mein equip ist im moment bis auf 3 teile noch blau. und sagt net soll mir was schmieden, manche mats für schmiedkunst + rezeopte kriegste ebenfalls nur auf HERO -.- 

@ leute die sich angesprochen fühlen da : Denkt ihr wirklich das es noch lange so weitergeht -.-? wundert euch nicht auf euren servern das keiner mehr bock auf ne inze hat als Tank, mit solch einem verein wie euch mit eurem"full epic" wahn solltet ihr lieber ein anderes spiel Zocken.

Meinetwegen flamt und lolt mich jetzt aus es ist meine meinung das man auch full blau hero tanken kann gebt den leuten einfach mal eine chance -.- ihr vergesst alle das ihr auch alle ma bei 0 begonnen habt und tanks sind net automatishc imba epic und 18k unbuffed live das müssen wir uns auch erarbeiten -.- 

mit FG Yggdrasîl von lothar Def Krieger

Den Namen schreib ich mit absicht drunter bin ma gespannt wer mich alles drauf anspricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sim1589 (14. Juli 2008)

ganz deiner meinung..die frage ist ja wirklich wie man an epics ran soll ohne in heros zu gehen?

edit: Erster^^  und leute die ihre epix ohne heros kriegen sondern durch pvp werden auch oft nicht gemocht^^


----------



## Tigrexx (14. Juli 2008)

also wenn du hero sachen tanken willst dann fang erstmal mit bota oder Sklaven an da bekommste glaubich auch schicke epix^^


----------



## Yggdras (14. Juli 2008)

Jo das werde ich auch, ich hoffe nur das es auf meinem server noch ne handvoll leute gibt die mir da ne chance geben -.- ist echt ne sauerei was aus wow und manchen leuten da geworden ist. immerhin steht gruppenspiel da an erster stelle


----------



## atischa (14. Juli 2008)

Genau gings mir mit meinem ele schami full rare eq 2grüne teile 1epic(pvp) ich wurde in keine hero mitgenommen weil ich keine epics hatte da kan man sich schon fragen naja ich skillte restro und alle waren glücklich..(ich mitlerweile auch..=))


----------



## Ekkiman (14. Juli 2008)

Der Epic-Wahn befällt nicht nur die Tanks. 
Mit meinem Pala wurde ich die Tage nicht nach Kara mitgenommen, weil ich nur +1700 heal hatte.

Da sag ich doch nur lol. Mit +2000 muss ich nicht mehr nach Kara ihr Granaten...-.-


----------



## SixNight (14. Juli 2008)

Nabend also ich zock seit 3 wochen 70er krieger 20 tage davon Ms 1 tag davon und zwar seit heute eqip is net das beste aba ich hab heute tdm hero , slave hero , hdz 2 hero , tiefen hero und mecha hero ohne problem durch getankt meine gruppe war begeistert aba nun ma zum thema.

Die die heros gehen denken das blau eqipte tanks kein skill haben die aggro net halten können nix aushalten einfach nix drauf haben sie meinen also das son full t4 deff warri eig. besser tanken kann was natürlich eig. auch der fall sein muss isses aba leider net .. deswegen kicken se dich .... die meinten bei mir omfg blauer helm omfg blaues schild omfg dd ringe omfg was für trinkets Oo is ja junge ruhig blut versuchen wirs einfach und mhm joar tdm hero mit blauem eqip total easy durchgetankt .. das problem is dir will da niemand ne chance geben .. 

naja wünsch dir weiter hin viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yggdras (14. Juli 2008)

Naja aber heiler kannste net mit tank vergleichen immerhin müssen wir ne menge aushalten und aufpassen das die stoffis net zerfetzt werden, und das ist der punkt. ich meine wo währt ihr alle bitte ohne uns tanks? Ihr hättet jetzt alle nicht 1 epic an euch kleben netma die für ruf. könnt ja gern das hexer oder hunter pet an boss stellen wenn ihr nen tank wollt -.-


----------



## SixNight (14. Juli 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Der Epic-Wahn befällt nicht nur die Tanks.
> Mit meinem Pala wurde ich die Tage nicht nach Kara mitgenommen, weil ich nur +1700 heal hatte.
> 
> Da sag ich doch nur lol. Mit +2000 muss ich nicht mehr nach Kara ihr Granaten...-.-


les das jezz erst omg ... ich würde dich 100% mit nehmen .. sagt mir nen heiler ich hab 900 + heal sag ich du sry viel zu wenig 1500 sind auch noch gut aba bei 1700 lol .. ej die wollen halt immer mit full t6lern oda so kara.. omg


----------



## Yggdras (14. Juli 2008)

jo danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die chance kriegt man echt nimmer, wünschte beim neuen addon würden alle tanks streiken -.- dann sehen sie sie wie uns alle brauchen um die neuen inis zu besuchen. 

naja noch weiter drüber zu reden bringt nix die leute lernens eh nicht und ja die heiler tun mir genauso leid.

@ alle : gebt den neuen tanks auch eine chance sie könnten euch überraschen,

Die Perfekte gruppe ist die wo gut zusammenspielt, über 1-2 wipes lachen kann und ein gewisses teamspiel an tag legt nicht full epic, angemotze wenn 1 stirbt und in 30 min ne hero durch. wenn ihr sowas sucht dann spielt counterstrike da dauert ne runde nur 5 minuten -.-


----------



## atischa (14. Juli 2008)

Yggdras schrieb:


> Naja aber heiler kannste net mit tank vergleichen immerhin müssen wir ne menge aushalten und aufpassen das die stoffis net zerfetzt werden, und das ist der punkt. ich meine wo währt ihr alle bitte ohne uns tanks? Ihr hättet jetzt alle nicht 1 epic an euch kleben netma die für ruf. könnt ja gern das hexer oder hunter pet an boss stellen wenn ihr nen tank wollt -.-




das könnte ich auch von heilern sagen und andere von dd und das weiss du...ich wollte damit nur sagen das es nicht nur den tanks so geht....


----------



## Yggdras (14. Juli 2008)

Und btw: ich hab schon tanks in heros sterben sehen die T5 hatten, zum thema full epic sein, und wenn ihr dds schiss habt der tank kann die aggro net halten dann kleiner tip^^ Omen+ Auf Aggro achten= Kein toter heiler oder Stoffi


----------



## Yggdras (14. Juli 2008)

jo tut mir leid ati weis das die heiler da auch bisschen dumm dran sind ( hab auch einen) wahr net bös gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phenox (14. Juli 2008)

nonhero brauch man keinen tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nimm nen MS mit 2h geht auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atischa (14. Juli 2008)

Yggdras schrieb:


> jo tut mir leid ati weis das die heiler da auch bisschen dumm dran sind ( hab auch einen) wahr net bös gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



joa np


----------



## Osse (14. Juli 2008)

tja sieh es mal so... ich hätte als tank auch keinen bock mit nem grün/blau equipten random heiler ne hero ini zu machen. vielleicht klappts, wahrscheinlich klappts nicht... da such ich mir lieber wen, der schon nen anständiges equip hat... was ja mittlerweile auch nicht mehr das ding ist. eine woche bgs, nen paar dailies auf der insel für crafting mats/items und dein ganzes equip ist lila und du kannst dir alles was nicht heroisch ist sparen.

und was das gruppenspiel angeht... tja das war ja für die ganzen casuals viel zu schlimm. genauso wie mit blauen klamotten rumzulaufen. nichts in wow bis auf das endgame ist mehr "anspruchsvoll"... alles wird runter generft und trotzdem schaffen >90% selbst in lila den content nicht. mir grauts vor den dingen die da noch kommen werden.


----------



## Yggdras (14. Juli 2008)

und btw: nen heiler würd ich kara mit 1200+ mitnehmen oder 1000 schon ich hatte da schon nidrigere dabei die haben das besser gemacht als so mancher epic char


----------



## SixNight (14. Juli 2008)

@Yggdras magst mir ma name von deinem tank und realm sagen ?

sry hätte ich dir auch persöhnlich schreiben können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sorry


----------



## Yggdras (14. Juli 2008)

als Tank pvp machen für raids ja? da kannste gleich nen mage an boss stellen, wo issen auf pvp gear auch nur 1 Punkt def wertung? da kannste enn full S4 an Prinz ranstellen der geht drauf weil er crits frisst^^ die abhärtung wird ihn da net retten


----------



## Tsukaza (14. Juli 2008)

warum sauerrei lol ? ich spiele einen tank und man geht nich grün in hero und schon garnich slabby   geh normal inis such dein d3 zusammen oder lass dir blaues zeug schmieden teufelsstahl set is ganz nett fürn anfang und dan kannst du weiter sehn ^^    immer gleich epixs epixs...


----------



## Gocu (14. Juli 2008)

also ich tanke eigentlich ziemlich gern und spiele in jedem MMO einen Tank, aber wenn da wirklich viele sagen "nur mit full Epic darfst du tanken" hat sich die Lage schonmal richtig verändert und so hätte ich auch keine Lust mehr drauf. Wenn ich noch keine Epic Teiel habe wie soll cih denn dran kommen ohne die Heros?


----------



## Yggdras (14. Juli 2008)

Meinen Char namen + realm steht im ersten thread am ende ( *wartet schon auf flames^^)


----------



## atischa (14. Juli 2008)

Ich will das thema hier mal bisschen erweitern ws meint ihr was müsst sich konkret ändern damit die tank-klassen wieder die freude am tanken enddecken würden oder meint ihr es wär garnicht mehr möglich da man ja mittlerweile mit off zeugs zugestopft wird?


----------



## Yggdras (14. Juli 2008)

das ist genau sinn und zweck meines threads, heros nur mit full epic son schwachsin


----------



## Yggdras (14. Juli 2008)

was mit wirklich freude machen würde? muss ich net lange überlegen 1 heiler und 3 DDs die mir eine chance geben und mich net gleich zu rofeln und lolen wenn ich 1 ma die aggro net halte oder mich kicken. Einfach ne grp die entspannt ne ini angehen will und net: full epic in 30 min ini clear, wehe wir sterben 1 ma


----------



## SixNight (14. Juli 2008)

Yggdras schrieb:


> das ist genau sinn und zweck meines threads, heros nur mit full epic son schwachsin



wieso flammes tust doch das beste was geht Oo .. also wenn ich nen heiler wäre mit 3 dds inner gruppe und würde dich einladen würd ich sagen tjoar .. ma schaun wies läuft da gibts nix mit wääääähh aba ich will nen full t5 warri der mir bw hero tankt wäää wäää wää ! 
mein warri is auch net das geilste oO

Ps: sry falsches zitat genommen


----------



## atischa (14. Juli 2008)

Ich meine was würde die tank klassen dazu bewegen vom pvp wieder runterzu kommen und wieder zu taken kann ja nicht zu nem pvp warri gehen und sagen skill um ich geb dir ne chance hoffe du weisst was ich meine


----------



## Gocu (14. Juli 2008)

Yggdras schrieb:


> Naja aber heiler kannste net mit tank vergleichen immerhin müssen wir ne menge aushalten und aufpassen das die stoffis net zerfetzt werden, und das ist der punkt. ich meine wo währt ihr alle bitte ohne uns tanks? Ihr hättet jetzt alle nicht 1 epic an euch kleben netma die für ruf. könnt ja gern das hexer oder hunter pet an boss stellen wenn ihr nen tank wollt -.-



naja aber Tanks sind auf Heiler angewiesen, die DDs werden oft vernachlässigt weil es davon so viele gibt. Aber die sind auch wichtig ohne die würden viele Bosskämpfe nicht funktionieren

P.S. Kein Tank überlebt einen Bosskampf für seine Stufe ohne auch nur einmal geheilt zu werden


----------



## Yggdras (14. Juli 2008)

Sagen wir es so: wenn die leute nichtmehr so hohe ansprüche haben dann ird es auch wieder mehr tanks geben die meisten pvpler sind die die vor 1 oder 2 monaten 70 geworden sind und nun so da stehen wie ich und dann dazu bewegt wurden pvp zu machen da auf heros keine chance.


----------



## Ocian (14. Juli 2008)

Bei so einem Fall sollte man ersteinmal das naheliegenste anschauen.
Zum einen hat man ja schon Blaues Equip mit einigen Sockelmöglichkeiten nachdem man auf Level 70 noch die Gebiete Shergrad, Schattenmondtal und Nethersturm durchgequestet hat. Am bessten auch die Gruppenquests natürlich.
Dann sollte man auch die blauen Gegenstände alle verzaubert haben und das schon anständig. Wenn man das hat, dann schaut man sich an was man Sockeln kann, dabei sollte man mindestens auf die Qualität Rar achten.

Wenn man all das gemacht hat sowie natürlich in den Normalen Instanzen das Besstmögliche rausgeholt hat, dann kann man nach heroischen Instanzen schauen. Diese ganze Vorarbeit kostet viel Zeit und mindestens 40 Instanzläufe auf Level 70. Aber danach hat man auch eine Ausrüstung die für heroische Instanzen ausreichen sollte. Klar wird es auch dann immer mal wieder Querschläger geben, aber dadurch das man schon so viele normale Instanzen gegangen ist, sollte man auch den ein oder anderen kennengelernt haben. Dieses Zusammenspiel und die Erfahrungen in den normalen Instanzen erlauben es meistens dann mit Leuten die man vorher kennengelernt hat auch in heroischen Instanzen vorranzuschreiten.

Wenn man sich jedoch denkt, dass man die Verzauberungen nicht macht, keine oder ganz billige Sockelmöglichkeiten benutzt. Dann sollte man erst einmal überlegen, was es für einen Eindruck auf die Anderen macht. Denn man zeigt ja, das man sich eher durchschleifen lassen möchte, anstatt das best mögliche zu versuchen.

Zum Thema Schattenlabyrinth mit grünem Equip, ich würde dich auch nicht mitnehmen dahin. Denn das Schattenlabyrinth ist eine Instanz in der Mobs sind die zum einen ordendlich zuhauen können und zum anderen auch spielerisches Talent fordern. Da du dann nur grüne Ausrüstung hast, zweifel ich daran, dass du bereits die leichteren Intsanzen schon besucht hast.

Und man sollte auch bedeken, dass es 2 verschiedene Arten von Gruppen gibt, die einen mit schon gutem oder sehr gutem Ausrüstungsstand, die nur noch 1-2 Teile brauchen und die anderen die gerade erst mit den Instanzen anfangen. Wenn diese beiden Arten sich nun mischen kommt es dazu, das entweder der Tank nicht schnell genug für den Rest ist oder aber ein DD andauernd unabsichtlich aggro zieht, da er sogar mit dem Zauberstab mehr erzeugt als der Tank. Das soll keine Unterstellung sein, wollte ich hier nun noch mal anmerken.

Also ein Tank, Heiler oder DD der keine Freundesliste aufgebaut hat beim Leveln auf 70, das Questen auf 70 in den 3 Zonen die ich oben erwähnt habe sowie den Instanzgängen die man zwischen 60 und 70 sowie später auf 70 noch macht. Der ist glaube ich in einem MMO falsch aufgehoben, mag zwar hart klingen, aber es geht halt nur viel pber Gemeinschafft, Zusammenhalt und Gudult für Leute die man schon mal kennengelernt hat.
Ich habe nun genug Chars auf 70 gespielt, mal Tank, mal Heiler mal ein DD. Sogar Smiter habe ich also Hybriden die kaum einer kennt und niemals hatte ich Gruppenprobleme. Auch auf einem anderen Server, wo man keinen kennt baut man sich eine Freundesliste von bekanntschaften auf, die einem Vertrauen können und wissen was man kann und wie man Situationsbedingt handelt.

Mittlerweile würde ich gerne noch heroische Instanzen gehen und auch ab und an normale Instanzen, leider erlaubt es mein Ausrüstungsstand jedoch nicht mehr. Tanks mit meinen Ausrüstungsstand können keine Aggro aufbauen, da die Mobs sie nicht treffen und schwächere Tanks die gerade anfangen können die Aggro nicht halten da sogar mein zauberstab 400bps erzeugt, ganz zu schweigen von den Dots. Ich müsste also Downgraden, jedoch habe ich meine alte Ausrüstung nicht mehr und neu Sammeln habe ich keine Lust, obwohl auch das kein Problem wäre. Denn wozu hat man eine Freundesliste und eine Gilde?

PS: Leute die versuchen mit PvP Ausrüstung viel zu erreichen, werden irgendwann scheitern. Denn die Spielweise zwischen PvP und PvE ist sehr verschieden und oftmals nicht miteinander verträglich.


----------



## atischa (14. Juli 2008)

ja das stimmt so schon aber die meisten versuchens nicht mal ich rede jetzt eig. mehr von den ex-tanks die die vor bc die hohen inis getank haben denn die sind jetzt meist voll im pvp s3 oder so bequiptet was müsste man machen um die wieder zum tanken zu begeistern und auch neue ran zu holen den momentan gibts echt viel zu wenige tanks auf den servern


----------



## Real-Sabotagé (14. Juli 2008)

Naja....nicht jedem "Neutank" möchte man die Chance geben. 
Manchmal verbockt der Main dem Twink schon seine Aufstiegschancen....

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert...usw.

Jetzt hier rumzujammern in der Hoffnung das du Mitleid einheimst ist ja legitim, aber mal ehrlich....wer sich benimmt wie ne Wildsau der darf auch nicht zuviel erwarten.
Evtl. sind die DD´ler die dich rausgeworfen haben oder selber gegangen sind, einfach nur nett gewesen indem sie gesagt haben: Sry das Equip reicht nicht anstatt zu sagen: Nicht mit Dir, hast keinen guten Ruf.

Evtl. aber sinds auch wirklich gute DD`ler und so leid es mir tut, mangelnde Erfahrung, langsames Aggro aufbauen....das ist für die meisten DD´ler einfach zu oft tödlich...und ich spreche da aus eigener Tank und DD´ler Erfahrung. 
Ich würde mit meinem Hexer keine Hero angehen mit einem unerfahrenen Tank, da weiß ich einfach das es nur 2 Varianten gibt:

a) ich lieg ständig im Dreck ( gut bei einem Gnom kein tiefer Fall, aber trotzdem unangenehm^^ )
b) ich kann nur mit angezogener Handbremse spielen, was spätestens bei Bossen so eh in Vergessenheit gerät und unweigerlich zu a) führt
c) ich halte mich komplett zurück, wie die anderen DD´ler auch und der Heiler frisst Manapots ohne Ende und geht aus der Ini mit dem Gedanken: "Mit den DD´lern aber nichtmehr, die können ja garnichts."

Es gibt also viele Facetten. Ich unterstelle Dir jetzt hier nichts böses, aber irgendwie ist es doch ein ziemlicher "Heulpost". Gerade bei uns auf Lothar hats viele "Nachwuchstanks" die ihre faire Chance bekommen. Viele davon machen ihr Ding gut, lassen sich evtl. auch Ratschläge geben wenn es mal irgendwo hakt, andere fallen durch, weil jeder Vorschlag gleich als Kritik an der eigenen Person gewertet wird und sind "beratungsresistent". 
Bei einer Community die funktioniert, benimmt sich ein Tank genau 1x daneben, dann wars das. Keiner will mit jemandem seine Freizeit verbringen der einem den letzten Nerv raubt in einer Ini.

Als Fazit bleibt:
Nachwuchstanks die ihren Ruf nicht mit Mains ruiniert haben, die werden fair behandelt und der Großteil der "Lotheraner" weiß noch das jeder mal klein angefangen hat, gehört aber der Tank zu einem Main den man negativ assoziiert, dann wars das. 
Denkt der Nachwuchstank er weiß alles besser, dann wars das in der Regel auch.

Ich denke das ist auch für jeden nachvollziehbar.

MfG


----------



## Yggdras (14. Juli 2008)

Laby Zh DK und Hdz2 sowie die FDS inis hab ich alle besucht -.- habe mir das teufesstahlset gebaut und bestmöglich verzaubert und gesockelt ich kann net mehr machen als das und trotzdem nirgentseine chance

und btw... schattenlaby hab ich zum ersten ma getankt als ich frisch 70 wurde -.- ich hatte grün und es gab keine probleme ich kenne alle inis von meinen andern 2 chars ich weiß wo was steht ich weiß wo was gepullt und wie gepullt wird. ich kenne sämtliche boss taktiken. ich evrsuche da wirklich mein bestes aber es reicht net für die


----------



## Gocu (14. Juli 2008)

atischa schrieb:


> echt viel zu wenige tanks auf den servern



das weiß ich auch, aber ich verstehe nicht wieso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde Tank spielen macht Spaß, gut geht nicht jedem so, aber wieso so wenigen? es wollen doch nicht alle Spieler einen full Epic Tank unbedingt in der Gruppe, das ist eher die Minderheit oder nicht?


----------



## Yggdras (14. Juli 2008)

das ist son punkt: es versteht einfach keiner daher spar ich es mir jetzt, macht so weiter wie bisher dann ist wow bald geschichte


----------



## Tigrexx (14. Juli 2008)

oder wechsel auf frostwolf da werden tanks immer gesucht xD


----------



## Gocu (14. Juli 2008)

Tigrexx schrieb:


> oder wechsel auf frostwolf da werden tanks immer gesucht xD



ich glaub im Moment ist das auf allen Servern so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (14. Juli 2008)

atischa schrieb:


> gibts echt viel zu wenige tanks auf den servern



Diese Aussage kann ich so nicht stehen lassen, denn es mag auf ein paar kleinere vereinzelte Server zutreffen aber nicht auf größere. Es gibt einen regelrechten Tanküberfluss nur da Tanks ca. doppelt so oft in Instanzen gehen wie ein DD (dadurch das es 3 Tankklassen aber 9 DD Klaasen gibt) sind sie einfach schneller Ausgestattet. Und wer geht schon mit Leuten die man nicht kennt, von denen man nichts weis in eine Instanz in der man selbst nichts mehr gebrauchen kann, ein DD würde ja das gleiche tun. Denn ab dem T5 Content gibt es einen Tanküberfluss, zu viele Tanks für zu wenige Raidgruppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wir kommen hier vom Thema ab, welches schon in anderen Threads lang und breit besprochen wurde. Also Back to Topic pls


----------



## Real-Sabotagé (14. Juli 2008)

Ich erinnere mich an einen Spieler der sich Dark*** nannte, der hat sich tatsächlich seinerzeit geweigert mit einem Krieger eine Instanz anzugehen....das Argument: Schlechtes Equip des Nachwuchstanks....

.... Jetzt bist du der Tank, die anderen die DD´ler...und jetzt beschwerst du Dich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man sollte nicht mit verschiedenen Maßstäben messen....

Da kommt das Echo vom Server wie es selber immer gehandhabt wurde als es einen selbst noch nicht betroffen hat und jetzt wird sich darüber beschwert.....so eine Scheinheiligkeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw. bleibe ich dabei....viel hängt damit zusammen in welchem Ruf eine Gilde oder ein Mainchar steht....oder ob sich auch einfach der Name des Tanks ähnlich einem vorhandenen anderen Char liest der "negativ" aufgefallen ist.....
Alles zu pauschalisieren funktioniert nicht....


----------



## Zydoom (14. Juli 2008)

naja... grün equipt ist echt bisschen schwer in slabby zu tanken... die hauen ganz schön dmg raus da...

aber full epic für ne hero? und dann noch für bollwerk? das is wie ich finde die leichteste hc ini die es gibt und ich als s1 vergelter pala habe sogar geschafft den endboss von 34% auf 0% zu tanken weil unser eigendlicher tank ausversehn die ganze zeit im feuer stand^^

also das ist echt übertrieben...


----------



## Hinkman (14. Juli 2008)

Yggdras schrieb:


> als Tank pvp machen für raids ja? da kannste gleich nen mage an boss stellen, wo issen auf pvp gear auch nur 1 Punkt def wertung? da kannste enn full S4 an Prinz ranstellen der geht drauf weil er crits frisst^^ die abhärtung wird ihn da net retten


sry aber du hast echt keine Ahnung... Als Druide gehst du eher auf Abhärtung! Ich trage beispielsweise immernoch 2 S3 Items, weil die einfach mal massig Ausdauer und ausweichen haben. Ich habe nur 390 Def, rest Abhärtung und Tanke Kara, Gruul und Co.

seit wann kriegt man Krits, wenn man KritIMMUN ist?
ps. ca 110 Abhärtung reichen da schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. Juli 2008)

gibt halt manche die es nich verstanden haben... ich war nie eine normale ini mitm pala, bin 70 geworden ,gecraftet was geht und ab hero und kara farmen
gab nie irgendwelche probleme

und dann komemn so winethreads *wäh kein tank gefunden*


----------



## Natsumee (14. Juli 2008)

ehm als ich noch erst 70 wurde mti meinem krieger hab ich mich sicher nicht getraut hero zu gehen ohne das ich mindestens halb epic war also man kann heros nicht gehen wen man schlecht equipt ist

jedoch normale inzen kannst auch grün tanken eigendlich


----------



## Lycidia (14. Juli 2008)

Huhu,

wir haben am WE versucht gildenintern unsere 1. Hero-Ini zu durchkämpfen. Ich sag nur Doppel-LOL ^^

2 von den Leuten waren voll epic. Der Rest war eher so blau und ich mit Heiler war blau-grün *hust

Naja - was sag ich immer: Versuch macht kluch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber bei ner Random-Gruppe hätt ich mich mit meinem Heiler jetzt nicht gerade gemeldet. Da arbeite ich halt die "normalen" Inis noch durch. 

Ach ja - und ich als Heiler hab mir schon so diverse Tanks in die Freundesliste gelegt. Sicher ist sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wunderling (14. Juli 2008)

mensch leute es ist doch egal ob man grün, blau oder lila gekleidet ist, beim tank ist es eigentlich nur wichtig das man die grundvoraussetzungen erfüllt, und die schafft man schon mit einem mix aus grün/blauen items inkl. ein paar verzauberungen.

für hero-inzen reicht normal:
~ 13.000 rüssi
> 490 verteidigung für krit.immun
~ 11.500 ausdauer unbuffed
die 102,4% aller werte für schmetter schläge is in hero nicht so wichtig, ausgenommen tdm

mein tipp: geh mit freunden aus der gilde und nicht random das erspart kummer und sorgen


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (14. Juli 2008)

Hab das gleiche Prob. Wenn meine Gilde net sehr enettt wäre, und mich trotzdem ohne irgendwelche epics mit nach Kara als Nebentank für die adds und in die Heros nehmen würde, hätte ich meinen Krieger wohl schon längst gelöscht.

P.S. Habe inzwischen EIN Epic, irgendein Gürtel durch Ruf^^ sonst hälfte Grün und Hälfte Blau, trotzdem konnte ich Kurator tanken, als beim Maintank auf einmal Inet weg war^^


----------



## Prakdi (14. Juli 2008)

Yggdras schrieb:


> und btw: nen heiler würd ich kara mit 1200+ mitnehmen oder 1000 schon ich hatte da schon nidrigere dabei die haben das besser gemacht als so mancher epic char



Haben Gestern Kara auch bis Schachevent gemacht und nur aufgehört weil es zu spät wurde.
Habe selbst getankt (full rare 480deff und seit Kara nun 1 Epic *-*).
Healer hatten zwischen 1k und 1,3k +heal.
Das ganze MIMIMIMI darum das man nicht full epic ist geht mir ziemlich gegen den Strich.
Ich hatte ständig das selbe problem. Da hilft nur ne ordentliche Gilde, die mit dir Inis abklappert und dafür sorgt das du dein EQ bekommst.

Naja viel Glück noch.

Mit WOTLK skillen eh alle um und streiken.
Dann beruhigen sich hoffentlich vor allem diese S1/S2 DD's die sagen sie sind full epic. hmmm aber woher? 
genau GIMP-SET....

so.... Viel Glück dir noch auf der suche nach Hero Grps XD


----------



## mendozino (14. Juli 2008)

Zydoom schrieb:


> naja... grün equipt ist echt bisschen schwer in slabby zu tanken... die hauen ganz schön dmg raus da...
> 
> aber full epic für ne hero? und dann noch für bollwerk? das is wie ich finde die leichteste hc ini die es gibt und ich als s1 vergelter pala habe sogar geschafft den endboss von 34% auf 0% zu tanken weil unser eigendlicher tank ausversehn die ganze zeit im feuer stand^^
> 
> also das ist echt übertrieben...



Also Bollwerk hero ist definitiv keine leichte Ini. Ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube, wohl weil Bollwerk normal die leichteste normale Ini war.
Um ohne Wipe durchzukommen muss man was drauf haben.
Sklavenunterkünfte, Bota sind IMHO die leichtesten heroischen.

back2TE

Wie schon mehrmals hier erwähnt wurde, ein Tank der mehr als 2-3 grüne Teile hat sollte nicht 70er Inis tanken, auch weil man daran sieht, dass er sich keine Mühe gibt. 

Wenn aber ein Tank D3 Teile hat und alles auf 70er rare Teilen aufgebaut ist kann er auch heroisch tanken. Zu AnfangsBC Zeiten wurde heroisch gegangen  um für Kara zu equippen. Natürlich war da keiner lila. Und natürlich ging das. Nicht jede heroische aber gut die Hälfte. Und nur zum Vergleich, damals war das normale Schattenlaby ungefähr so hart wie heute das Schattenlaby heroisch. Bliz hat das deutlich abgeschwächt, wohl weil es viele gibt, die das geforderte Niveau nie erreichen würden. Aber bei denen nutzt auch epic nix IMHO


----------



## Drynwin (14. Juli 2008)

full blau muss eig für ne hero reichen meine meinung /flame on


----------



## Hinkman (14. Juli 2008)

wunderling schrieb:


> für hero-inzen reicht normal:
> ~ 13.000 rüssi
> > 490 verteidigung für krit.immun
> ~ 11.500 ausdauer unbuffed
> ...


"490 Def" sind für LVL 73 Bosse und Druiden brauchen nur ca 415
"102,4% aller werte" lol die wirst du wohl frühstens BT->Sonnenbrunner erst kriegen

zum Topic:
- es kommt auf die Gruppe an -> Mage, Hunter, Schurke sind 3 Gegner weniger, wem interessiert da der Tank?
- Taktik ist auch das A und O sonst wiped man auch mit T5 in Heros
- und skill natürlich...


----------



## noizycat (14. Juli 2008)

Auch wenn das Thema jetzt schon zig mal kam .... /sign @ TE 

Es wird sich daran aber auch nix ändern. Ich spreche mal nur für Krieger-Tanks. Es gibt nunmal kein S2 für Deff-Tanks (ist auch gut so, blos dieser DD-"Vorteil" nervt), und wer neu is, hat idR abgegessen, außer er hat ne geduldige Gilde, die dabei hilft, entspreche Teile zusammenzutragen (selbst als Schmied braucht man erstmal Rezepte und Mats!). Bei Randoms ist es schon oft so: Tanks müssen von vornherein alles wissen, überall schon gewesen sein, möchten auf 70 sofort full Epic sein und ihre +490Verteidigung haben und DD-Fehler (oops, sowas gibts ja nicht ^^) mit dem Heiler zusammen -stillschweigend- ausbügeln ... *g* 
Muss halt alles schnell gehen heutzutage. Und für viele heißen Epix (Skill? LOL) eben, dass die Ini schnell durch is (haha). Mir gings z.B. oft so, dass ich angemotzt wurde, dass ich zu wenig Leben hätte, weil Leben ist ja alles. Da war ich schon halb Epic & gesockelt/verzaubert usw., aber für Kara reichts angeblich trotzdem nicht und für Heros auch nicht. Da frag ich mich dann, wo soll da ne Verbesserung herkommen? Soll ich sie mir ausm A... zaubern? Da vergehts einem einfach. Ich hab den Warri erstmal eingemottet, also wieder ein Tank weniger ...


Manchmal, wenn ich sehe, dass n Tank gesucht wird, überlege ich schon, meinen rauszukramen, aber dann kommt gleich die Frage, ob ich mir den Stress antun will ... dann lasse ichs lieber. ^^


----------



## Tanknix (14. Juli 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Wie schon mehrmals hier erwähnt wurde, ein Tank der mehr als 2-3 grüne Teile hat sollte nicht 70er Inis tanken



ja ne is klar^^

haben gestern nen grün-blau equippten Warri Bota Hero tanken lassen und es war kein problem für ihn und für uns.

solang es die gesamte gruppe gebacken bekommt, kann auch ein grün-blau equippter tank ne hero ini tanken, aber wenn dann so arrogante kiddys kommen mit "Full EpixxXXxx's need" kanns ja nix werden.


----------



## OlliBlackmoore (14. Juli 2008)

ich hab hier vorhin was gelesen von wegen: was kann man machen damit tanks wieder spaß am tanken haben ?

tjoa, da liefer ich doch mal ein paradebeispiel dafür, was man nicht machen sollte.

gestern abend wollte ich mal schön gemütlich in tdm non-hero tanken. versehe den ersten mob mit nem schicken totenkopf, laufe zielstrebig auf ihn zu, hole zum schlag aus und dann..... BÄM, instant pyroblast vom imba-mage aus meiner gruppe. der zieht natürlich aggro, wird vom mob halb zerlegt..... nach dem kampf kam der glorreiche kommentar: crap-tank ! ein cast und schon hab ich die aggro. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da frage ich mich doch ernsthaft, ob manche leute noch alle latten am zaun haben. bei sowas kriegt man als tank echt das große kotzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Throgan (14. Juli 2008)

Ich als Tank find das man schon n solides Blaues Equip für Hero haben sollte....ausschlaggebend ist hauptsächlich der Def-Wert und der HP-Pool des tanks. Solang der Skill stimmt muss man für hero inis net Full-Epic sein, aber es gibt ja nun auch schon genug Möglichkeiten sich welche zu besorgen:

Armschienen der grünen Festung, sind von den Kosten wirklich nicht Teuer und ein guter start....
Nen richtig dicken Tankschild gibt es bei der "Zerschmetterten Sonne" auf Ehrfürchtig, das ist auch nicht der Aufwand....
Nen Gürtel bekommt man Bollwerk Hero, ist mit ner halbwegs kompetenten Gruppe kein Problem....
Schultern droppen Sethek Hero, da sollte die Gruppe aber schon n bisl besser sein^^
"Der Sonnenverschlinger" aus Mecha Hero ist ein Top Schwert, aber wenn man Pech hat muss man 20 runs machen =)

Klar setzt das ganze vorraus das man mitgenommen wird, aber ein solides Blaues Equip oder ne anständige Gilde können da wunder wirken....

Und bis man die obigen Teile zusammen hat, ist bestimmt auch schon ein Ring für 25 marken drin^^


Lasst euch einfach nicht entmutigen und sucht euch ne Gilde die euch braucht und euren Job zu schätzen weiß.....


----------



## mendozino (14. Juli 2008)

Und dann sind wir wieder bei dem Thema: sucht euch nette sympathische Mitspieler, arbeitet ein bisschen an eurer Sozialkompetenz, 10 Gleichgesinnte findet man auf jedem Server.
Zu erwarten, dass man sich einen Krieger hochspielt weil einem dann alles zu Füssen liegt weil man ja so dringend Krieger braucht ist Quatsch.

Ich hab allerdings den Eindruck, dass derzeit viele Spieler eine Tankklasse hochspielen, weil sie als DDler keinen Anschluss gefunden haben und nun ne Klasse versuchen, die begehrt ist. Oft, nicht immer, scheiterten die im ersten Anlauf, weil sie einfach keine angenehmen Zeitgenossen waren. Das ändert sich aber durch die Spielklasse nicht.
Itemgeilheit, unkameradschaftliches Verhalten und R0xx0r Geprolle sind nicht klassenspezifisch


----------



## Damatar (14. Juli 2008)

tanks haben es net leicht true, und pala tanks schon ma garnet^^ ka warum aber die gehen davon aus das palas net tanken lönnen ich weis das es net stimmt hab selber einen^^


----------



## Stix (14. Juli 2008)

Stimme da voll zu!!

Hab mir nen Tankadin gemacht, alles rar gesammelt in none HC. Mir dann noch die Epic Waffe aus PVP geholt und Dunkelmondkarte. Vergeltung zugelegt.
Als ich dann HC wollte kam dann nur der Spruch so wird das nichts, als wir es aber dann versucht haben sind wir ohne Probs durch ohne Wipe. Einzig der Heiler hatte mehr zutun. Hab so aber meine Epic´s durch Marken und Runs gefarmt und entlaste nun auch den Heiler.

Wie soll man den Sprung von rar zu Epic schaffen wenn jede Gruppe immer nur nen easy run haben will und darum nur Epic Tanks mitnehmen will?? Irgendwann haben alle Epic Tanks Ihre Id für Beispielweise Daily HC oder einfach keinen bock weil sie da eh nichts mehr raus brauchen können. Seit lieber froh das sich manche die Arbeit machen und Tanken wollen. 

Anders find ich das aber auch bei "Grünen" Tanks, weil man sich ruhig die Mühe machen kann mindestens 85% seiner Sachen auf blau zu bringen.

Als Tank ist es nochmal ne ganze Ecke schwerer auf Epic zu kommen weil mit Herstellen und so kommt man nicht weit. Da bekommen Heiler echt die sachen teilweise geschenkt. Und als DD fällt es nicht so schwer ins Gewicht wenn man da nicht direkt SSC oder so ready ist. Mein erster Char war Mage und mit dem Epic zu bekommen war easy durch herstellen und paar runs. Priester bekommt mit Urmondstoff ja auch alles "geschenkt". Die herstellungskosten kann man da schon wesentlich leichter farmen und ist nicht auf ne Gruppe angewiesen.


----------



## mendozino (14. Juli 2008)

Tanknix schrieb:


> ja ne is klar^^
> 
> haben gestern nen grün-blau equippten Warri Bota Hero tanken lassen und es war kein problem für ihn und für uns.
> 
> solang es die gesamte gruppe gebacken bekommt, kann auch ein grün-blau equippter tank ne hero ini tanken, aber wenn dann so arrogante kiddys kommen mit "Full EpixxXXxx's need" kanns ja nix werden.




Naja erstens ist Bota hero eine der leichteren heroischen, zweitens hab ich nicht gesagt das geht nicht, sondern das sich derjenige keine Mühe gibt, wenn er so in eine Instanz will. 
Nicht immer nur halbe Sätze quoten


----------



## snif07 (14. Juli 2008)

Stirbt der Tank ist der Heiler schuld.
Stirbt der Heiler ist Tank schuld.
Stirbt der DD ist er selber schuld.

So war es früher...

Aber jetzt ist immer der Heiler/Tank schuld, egal was ist.
Beim kleinsten fehler schreien die DD los "l2p knup" und leaven die grp.

Ich spiele nen Heiler und geh nur noch sehr sehr selten mit Randoms weil ich auf dieses gelaber keinen bock mehr habe.


----------



## WotanGOP (14. Juli 2008)

OlliBlackmoore schrieb:


> ich hab hier vorhin was gelesen von wegen: was kann man machen damit tanks wieder spaß am tanken haben ?
> 
> tjoa, da liefer ich doch mal ein paradebeispiel dafür, was man nicht machen sollte.
> 
> ...


Ist doch normal. Als Tank mußt du immer die Aggro halten, völlig egal, ob die DDs schon Schaden auf den Mob machen, bevor du ihn überhaupt einmal getroffen hast, oder ob sie sogar selber pullen, weil es ihnen nicht schnell genug geht. Wieso sollen Tank und Heiler auch reggen? Das wird doch völlig überbewertet. Und mal ehrlich, das wichtigste in einer Instanz ist, daß der DD oben im Recount steht. Und da gilt halt, wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst. Also muß der DD ja unweigerlich so früh wie möglich mit dem Schaden beginnen, um sich einen Vorsprung zu erarbeiten. Und es geht ja nicht früher, als wenn er sogar selbst pullt. Da muß man auch mal eine Lanze für die DDs brechen, schließlich sind sie diejenigen, die keiner versteht. Alle schimpfen nur immer über sie, ihre Spielweise und angedichtete Ignoranz, dabei werden sie ja förmlich dazu gezwungen, so zu sein.
Zusätzlich hast du es als DD unheimlich schwer, an gutes Equip zu kommen. Nirgendwo droppt es und wenn doch, wird es einem von Tanks und Heilern fürs Zweitequip weggewürfelt. Und Daylies machen und farmen gehen als DD schonmal sowieso überhaupt gar nicht. Wenn da so ein Mob mit 5000 Leben steht, was soll der leidgeplagte DD da schon ausrichten? Wenn er ihn unkritisch für 4500 Schaden trifft, kommt der Mob doch sofort auf ihn zugelaufen und haut ihn um. Und wo bitte sind in solchen Situationen denn dann die Tanks und Heiler, um dem DD zu helfen? Richtig, die sitzen im Gasthaus und versaufen das viele Gold, was sie im Überfluß haben, weil sie es ja nicht für Reppkosten und Verzauberungen, etc. brauchen, im Gegensatz zum DD. Wer nimmt schon einen Hexer mit, der nicht Seelenfrost auf seine grüne Level 65 Waffe gezaubert hat? Richtig, keiner!
Und da es DDs so schwer haben, brauchen sie eben vollepische Tanks und möglichst auch Heiler, um in Instanzen überhaupt eine Chance zu haben, ganz oben im Schadensmesser zu sein. Denn schließlich gilt ja: Bist du 3 Mal in Folge nicht bester DD in einer Instanz, wird dein Char auf Level 1 zurückgestuft und du mußt von vorn anfangen.
Da ist doch klar, daß es so wenige DDs gibt. Mal ehrlich, wer tut sich den ganzen Streß schon freiwillig an? Also spielen die Leute lieber Tanks oder Heiler. Die sind ja auch nie Schuld an irgendetwas. Immer ist der DD der Depp. Einfacher zu leveln sind sie auch. Als DD ist questen ja nur Qual. Und dann wundern sie sich, wenn sie keine Gruppen voll bekommen, weil sie keine DDs finden.

Tank und Heiler lfDDs...


----------



## ReWahn (14. Juli 2008)

Zydoom schrieb:


> naja... grün equipt ist echt bisschen schwer in slabby zu tanken... die hauen ganz schön dmg raus da...
> 
> aber full epic für ne hero? und dann noch für bollwerk? das is wie ich finde die leichteste hc ini die es gibt und ich als s1 vergelter pala habe sogar geschafft den endboss von 34% auf 0% zu tanken weil unser eigendlicher tank ausversehn die ganze zeit im feuer stand^^
> 
> also das ist echt übertrieben...



Ich glaube die rede ist von schlabby nonhero. das is locker mir günem equip zu machen!



wunderling schrieb:


> mensch leute es ist doch egal ob man grün, blau oder lila gekleidet ist, beim tank ist es eigentlich nur wichtig das man die grundvoraussetzungen erfüllt, und die schafft man schon mit einem mix aus grün/blauen items inkl. ein paar verzauberungen.
> 
> für hero-inzen reicht normal:
> ~ 13.000 rüssi
> ...



102,4% evasion insgesamt ist auch in tddm unnötig, da ie mobs in 5er instanzen (auch die bosse) maximal lvl 72 sind und nicht als boss klassifiziert sind. in 10er und 25er inis erst können bosse crushen, kriegr machen sich aber durch schildblockspam ddagegen immun...


----------



## Flavastulta (14. Juli 2008)

Bei den meisten DDs steht selbige Abkürzung nun mal für Dummer Depp. Aggro und Antanken sind Fremdwörter. Darum meinen ja auch alle, ein Full-Epic-Tank könnte ihre exorbitante Bedrohung besser halten und sie haben größere Chancen, der Recount-Held des Tages zu sein. Ich bin auch schon in einer 5er-Ini von nem Magier mit wesentlich schlechterem Equip ausgelacht worden, weil er ganze 0,5% mehr Schaden als ich gemacht hat... unglücklicherweise lag er bei jeder Trashgruppe tot auf dem Boden und hätte den Tank fast zur Weißglut getrieben. Das sind dann die Leute, die den Damagemeter anstatt von Omen im Interface verankert haben. Und solche Leute verdienen es nicht, dass man für sie tankt oder heilt, und in besagten Situationen sollte der TE froh sein, nicht mit diesen Dummen Deppen in die Instanz gegangen zu sein, das hätte nur Nerven, Zeit und Gold gekostet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ WotanGOP: Du bist wirklich ein Menschenfreund, dich so für die armen, missverstandenen DDs einzusetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schöner Text


----------



## noobhammer (14. Juli 2008)

was stimmt das stimmt ..ich spiel 3 jahre krieger und glaub mir mit grünen items brauchst du nicht in einr hero zu gehen....kling zwar komisch ist aber so^^ 

der healer hat zimlich schwer dich am leben zu halten....+ den rest er gruppe....weil er 75% mana für dich verbrauchen wird ....deswehen mindestens blaue items für heros..ist auch verständlich und normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rottenbone (14. Juli 2008)

ich selbst spiele einen deff-warri und einen mage. also sowohl dd als auch tank und kenne somit beide seiten ziemlich gut:

für hero inis ( nicht mal für tdm hero, die ich persönlich als schwerste erachte) brauchste kein episches equip...zumindest nicht full epic...

ich selbst hab auch nur königsverteiger, t4-helm, attumnen armschienen und moroes gürtel als epische teile...ansonsten teufelsstahl-sachen, bzw ruf-klamotten (aldor-brust, hdz-hose etc.).
hab sogar nur 1 tank-trinket (das für 41 marken). reicht vollkommen aus für tdm hero ! hab damit 14.500 rüssi und unbuffed knapp 13k life. 
wenn du nun gescheit spielst ( sprich zusätzliche mobs mittankst und richtig aggro aufbaust) kann eigentlich nix passieren, sofern der heiler nich pennt und die dds omen beachten !
natürlich gibt es auch tanks die blau equipt sind, aber leider überhaupt nicht tanken können, und man trotz omen laufend draufgeht....daher gibt es viele die nur mit bekannten oder wirklich gut ausgestatteten tanks ne hero-ini schnell durchzocken und nicht so gute equipte links liegen lassen !
aber lieber mit nem schlecht ausgerüsteten spielen, der aber weis was sache ist, als mit einem epic-trottel, der durch kara als off-warri gezogen wurde und meint jetzt ein super tank zu sein !

liebe grüße


----------



## noobhammer (14. Juli 2008)

zu 62# das stimmt je besser ein tank angezogen ist um so schwerer läst sich die aggro in den HEROS und NORMALEN inis halten...weil der tank einfach zu viel ausweichen ,parieren ,blocken, und verteidigungswertung hat...+ rüstung....die mobs treffen ihn nicht mehr und der tank verliert sau schnell aggro...

ALSo ein gut angezogener tank ist nur noch fur raids zu gebrauchen...deswegen sollte blizz mal was unternehmen...z.B. mehr aggro geben oder die verteidigungswerte etwas runterdetzen und dafür merh HP und RÜSTUNG geben.


----------



## Magazad (14. Juli 2008)

Ich bin selber Deff krieger und kenne das problem die meisten leute stecken einfach ihre wünsche zu hoch klar keiner stirbt gerne ist ja auch immer teuer....aber es ist einfach nur noch ätzend wenn man im channel hört "Mage full epic sucht anschluss an hero" ISt meistens eh s1 oder s2 die meisten merken einfach nicht das die S-Sets fürs PvP ausbalanciert sind ich bin PvE krieger gut ich habe auch 2 s1 Teile aber seit dem ich Raide.....hab ich nur noch PvE an aber man kann auch mit dem D3 Heros gehn dafür ist das ja auch ausglegt es rafft nur keiner. Daher liebe grüsse Kriegerkolllege^^


----------



## Borberat (14. Juli 2008)

Die Welt ist voller Heulsusen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab BW Hero getankt mit 2 epics und 6 grünen teilen und siehe da am ende der ini hatte ich mein 3. Epic.

Irgendwie kennt sich kaum ne Sau mit Tanks aus, Leben! Z.B. ist mehr eine sekundäre eigenschaft von Tanks!
Ausweiche und Parieren (Avoidance Stats) sind viel wichtiger!

Hab zum Glück ne nette Gilde die mich mitnimmt egal was ich anhabe, denn auch nach BC gilt: SKILL>EQUIP!

Du musst halt critimmun sein sonst brauchst du keine Hero gehen, und besonders am Anfang empfielt es sich gute CCs (Mage/Schurke/Hunter/Hexer) mitzunehmen die dich vom Dmg her entlasten.

Wenn du nur Leute triffst die Markenfarmen wollen und in 30 mins durch BW durch sein wollen hast halt die falsche Grp erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf jeden Fall: Nicht dissen lassen, jeder der dich wegen deinem Equip richtig persönlich anzickt ist ein RL Versager der seinen Frust IG kompensieren muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GO&KILL!


----------



## Grismak (14. Juli 2008)

jo, die leider zunehmende equip fixierung ist lästig und sag vor allen nix aus ob einer spielen kann oder nicht.
leider bleibt der fact, dass der tank (zumindest der def-tank, die anderen tank klassen kenn ich nicht so gut) doch nicht unwesentlich vom equip abhängt. aber wenn ich aussagen lese wie "mit grün musst du keine 70er non hero ini tanken" muss ich dem drang wiederstehen schallend loszulachen^^

1) ein seriöser tank rennt als frischgebackener 70er in die 70er inis (und dann wird er noch ne erbse sein) um sich das d3 zeug zu holen, lässt sich das teufelsstahlset bauen (mässiger farmaufwand) und holt sich z.b. über ruf das schild der shatar. geht alles fix und mit mässigen kosten. ein bisschen einsatz deinerseits dürfen die restlichen gruppenmitglieder schon erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2) wenn du solides blaues 70er def equip hast (die irgendwo oben geposteten werte sind eine gute referenz) kannst du guten gewissens kara und die heros angehen, denn dafür sind sie gemacht. bau dir einen pool von spielern auf die ähnlichen equip level haben und die das gleiche interesse an inzen haben. und vergiss equipen über pvp, die ehre items sind für alle klassen gemacht, nur nicht für def-tanks...

3) ein guter heiler hat zwar arbeit, wird dich aber am leben halten können auch wenn dein equip noch nicht optimal ist. das geschäft auf gegenseitigkeit lautet: lerne "einschreiten" und halte ihm die mobs vom leibe wenn was schief läuft. im tank forum von wow gibts gute guides dazu.

4) dd's die nicht in der lage sind ihren damage output so zu kontrollieren das sie unter den 130 aggro% vom tank bleiben verdienen es nicht besser als die bodenheizung zu testen. sortier die notorischen "mein feuerball ist schneller am mob als der tank" spassvögel aus, sie killen in der konsequenz meistens nur deinen heiler und zeigen mit dem finger dann auf dich... bye the way, die sorte ist bei egal welcher klasse nicht besonders beliebt^^

5) arbeite mit cc (sheep, eisfalle, kopfnuss, verbannen, versklaven, anketten etc) und überleg dir welche dd klassen für welche inze am optimalsten wären und bring deiner gruppe bei das NUR du pullst, ausser du hast einen jäger mit. die irreführung von ihm bringt dir die besste initialaggro.

6) wenn du dir ein paar unfähige dd's vergraulst nicht so wild, von denen hats wie sand am meer. wenn du es dir mit den heilern vergrauls siehts dümmer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (14. Juli 2008)

Ich bin ganz Deiner Meinung, irgendwie muss man anfangen, an lila Klamotte zu kommen. Aber ich befürchte, Du hast im jetzigen Stadium von BC einen schlechten Zeitpunkt gewählt. Die meisten wollen nur noch fix durch Heroische rushen, oder einen Karazhan-Markenrun machen. Zitter- und Wipepartien mit blauen Tanks gehören da momentan wohl nicht zum Idealbild einer Randomgruppe.

Ich selbst mache das auch nicht gerne, weil der ein oder andere Wipe doch sehr die Stimmung in einer Randomgruppe beeinflusst. Aber in Freundesliste und Gilde bin ich der erste, der sich bereit erklärt, einen "Anfänger" durch so eine Instanz durchzuheilen, o.ä. Schließlich haben wir doch alle mal klein angefangen.

Am idealsten finde ich übrigens, sich bei Freunden oder Bekannten einen Markenrun zu suchen. Ich war zufällig am Wochenende in zwei Karazhan-Markenruns dabei, und beide waren sehr erfolgreich, hatten aber einen, bzw. zwei "Blaue" dabei, die richtig gut abstauben konnten. Und ich finde, dass zwei subventonierte Plätze durchaus aufgefangen werden können. Dann wird auch weniger gedisst.

Klappt allerdings nicht, wenn Du keine Leute kennst, die da Verständnis für haben. So bleibt Dir wohl nur suchen, suchen, suchen übrig. Leider.


----------



## Tearor (14. Juli 2008)

noobhammer schrieb:


> zu 62# das stimmt je besser ein tank angezogen ist um so schwerer läst sich die aggro in den HEROS und NORMALEN inis halten...weil der tank einfach zu viel ausweichen ,parieren ,blocken, und verteidigungswertung hat...+ rüstung....die mobs treffen ihn nicht mehr und der tank verliert sau schnell aggro...
> 
> ALSo ein gut angezogener tank ist nur noch fur raids zu gebrauchen...deswegen sollte blizz mal was unternehmen...z.B. mehr aggro geben oder die verteidigungswerte etwas runterdetzen und dafür merh HP und RÜSTUNG geben.



das problem ist nicht direkt die aggro sondern die fehlende Wut (--> keine Aggro, also scho recht), aber hier mehr hp und rüstung is humbug, da kannste auch gleich die ganze klassenmechanik neu schreiben.

man kann auch einfach was ausziehen...
wie viele Tanx ich schon oben ohne bolle hero hab tanken sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann klappts auch mit der wut. und sieht witzig aus.

zum Thema:
Adäquat sollte man schon für ne hero equippt sein, wenns geht crushimmun (einige mobs zB tiefensumpf hero 1hitten sonst den Tank), muss aber nicht (kann ja auch zuerst BOlle oder so)...
aber so ein paar Teile des D3 sets wären schon angebracht. und ne schön schnelle Waffe.
Als Richtlinie, früher war der Ruf für die Herokeys respektvoll, da gabs weniger solche Probleme mit unterequippten Leuten... weil da eben die vergleichbarkeit gear-content noch eher gegeben war.


----------



## mendozino (14. Juli 2008)

noobhammer schrieb:


> ALSo ein gut angezogener tank ist nur noch fur raids zu gebrauchen...deswegen sollte blizz mal was unternehmen...z.B. mehr aggro geben oder die verteidigungswerte etwas runterdetzen und dafür merh HP und RÜSTUNG geben.



Oder der Tank fragt nen Mage nach nem Int-Buff und hebt sich danach ein paar blaue Teile auf, weil er weiss, das er später auch noch 5er Inis gehen will ;-D




			
				Tearor schrieb:
			
		

> Als Richtlinie, früher war der Ruf für die Herokeys respektvoll, da gabs weniger solche Probleme mit unterequippten Leuten... weil da eben die vergleichbarkeit gear-content noch eher gegeben war.



Und genau das ist ein Hauptproblem...auch für Kara etc.


----------



## Stress0056 (14. Juli 2008)

Für was brauchen wir noch Tanks? Sind Total überbewerte! 5 Mages Reichen Vollkommen Um ne Normale in auch Alleine zu Schafen ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


<----------------------- Selber Getest aber Beim  Letzen Boss wurdes  Leider nix^^ XD


----------



## noobhammer (14. Juli 2008)

LOL


----------



## Komicus (14. Juli 2008)

Yggdras schrieb:


> @ leute die sich angesprochen fühlen da : Denkt ihr wirklich das es noch lange so weitergeht -.-? wundert euch nicht auf euren servern das keiner mehr bock auf ne inze hat als Tank, mit solch einem verein wie euch mit eurem"full epic" wahn solltet ihr lieber ein anderes spiel Zocken.



Und es geht nicht nur den Kriegern so, ich wurd mit meinem lvl 70 Jäger (beastmaster) mal aus einer Gruppe gekickt die aus lvl 58-61 bestand die den Blackrock machen wollten. 

Begründung: Mit den beides Sets die ich trage (Teufelspirscherset (selbst geldert^^) und Pirscherset) wär ich nicht ausreichend equipt für die Instanz oO

Als Tank wär das zutreffend aber als DD´ler?

Mir ist klar das die meisten am liebsten nurnoch hinterher rennen, looten und die Xp einstreichen aber bischen tun muss man ja auch und wie wird das erst in den hohen instanzen,Botanika oder zb die Echsenkessel Dungeons^^


----------



## KurwaStrike (14. Juli 2008)

du, dass kann ich ganz schnell antworten. viele gehen hero um marken zu farmen und da hat man einfach keine lust einen 12k tank in hero bollwerk zu haben und wipen. mit 12k life kannste vllt hero tiefensumpf oder sklaven machen aber nicht gleich ein schwieriges. wenn man schon schlecht equip ist, dann einfache hero innis machen die am einfachsten sind und nicht gleich bollwerk.

wo ich 1,2 k +heal hatte, bin ich auch erst tiefensumpf und slaven gegangen. mit 1,5 bin ich erst bollwerk gegangen und mit 1,7 bin ich hero tdm gegangen.


----------



## tortip (14. Juli 2008)

@Yggdras

hast du keine vernünftige Gilde gefunden? Das solltest du als erstes versuchen. Denn die Leute, die du dort persönlich kennenlernst, lassen nicht solche Sprüche vom Stapel. Spiele selber Tank lvl70 aber noch non-epic.
Spiele Inis nur noch gildenintern, hab auch zu oft dumme Sprüche gehört - das muss ich mir nicht geben. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob ich mich gerade jetzt noch so anstrengen sollte, schließlich sind ab Addon-Erscheinungstermin alle geilsten Sachen wieder (fast) hinfällig.


----------



## Borberat (14. Juli 2008)

Hää?
Was habt ihr fürn stress ;?)
Hab fast full epic (1 Trinket und brustplatte noch) alles auf deffgear, und kann problemlos in non heros tanken^^
Dann lass ich halt demoruf weg und tanke halt ganze Grps für mehr wut und sheep und eisfalle fallen weg ;?)

Leute erst denken dann schreiben, Wut ist nie ein Prob ausser im Ragefire ;-p


----------



## Dagobert001 (14. Juli 2008)

ich hab a schon an Tank gesehen der Grüneqipt TDM hero getankt hat.(hatten nur 1sheep)

1.Hat nie Aggro verlorren

2.wenig Heilung gebraucht (ich hab mitn schami gehealt)

3.und immer den überblick behalten.

Andererseits kenn i a voll karaeqipte Tanks die kara mitgezogen wurden und nichts davon konnte weder Aggro halten sauviel heilung geschluckt hat und kan überblick behalten konnte.

aso 

gebt euren Tanks doch die Chance und entscheidet dann wenn er gut is dan auf die friendlist wenn ned dan notiert euch den namen um nicht nochmal repkosten zu farmen.

danke


----------



## Borberat (14. Juli 2008)

KurwaStrike schrieb:


> du, dass kann ich ganz schnell antworten. viele gehen hero um marken zu farmen und da hat man einfach keine lust einen 12k tank in hero bollwerk zu haben und wipen. mit 12k life kannste vllt hero tiefensumpf oder sklaven machen aber nicht gleich ein schwieriges. wenn man schon schlecht equip ist, dann einfache hero innis machen die am einfachsten sind und nicht gleich bollwerk.
> 
> wo ich 1,2 k +heal hatte, bin ich auch erst tiefensumpf und slaven gegangen. mit 1,5 bin ich erst bollwerk gegangen und mit 1,7 bin ich hero tdm gegangen.




NOOOOB!
Lach^^ ich hab 12,3 K life und bin full epic^^
Dafür weich ich 2/3 aller angriffen aus oder pariere diese...
Mit meinen 17k rüssi reichen die 12 K life als MT in Kara und als MT in ZA problemlos aus -.-

LIFE IS A SECONDARY STAT!


----------



## mmm79 (14. Juli 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Der Epic-Wahn befällt nicht nur die Tanks.
> Mit meinem Pala wurde ich die Tage nicht nach Kara mitgenommen, weil ich nur +1700 heal hatte.
> 
> Da sag ich doch nur lol. Mit +2000 muss ich nicht mehr nach Kara ihr Granaten...-.-




oha,
mit 1700 +heal sollte das durchaus mit 2 heilern machbar sein, wenn der tank und der rest des raids einigermaßen am selben item lvl sind.
ich sehe da kein problem.
war das erste mal kara mit 1,1k +heal und wir waren 3 heiler.

@TE:
Schattenlabby zählt net grad zu den einfacheren heros.
Davon und von zh, hdz1+2 würd ich anfangs erst mal die finger lassen.
am besten du fängst mit mecha oder sklaven, vielleicht dk oder sowas an.
Aber da sollts dann kein problem sein


----------



## Ocian (14. Juli 2008)

Borberat schrieb:


> Hää?
> Was habt ihr fürn stress ;?)
> Hab fast full epic (1 Trinket und brustplatte noch) alles auf deffgear, und kann problemlos in non heros tanken^^
> Dann lass ich halt demoruf weg und tanke halt ganze Grps für mehr wut und sheep und eisfalle fallen weg ;?)
> ...



Dann versuch das ganze nochmal mit T6 + Sunwell Equip dann wird Wut zum sehr großen Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einer unserer Tanks hat letztens extra sein Schild weggelegt damit die Trashs einfacher sind *G*


----------



## Real-Sabotagé (14. Juli 2008)

Tankgejammer.....

....wer sich nicht wie der letzte Volldepp aufführt und es sich nicht mit seiner Gilde verscherzt und rausgekegelt wird, der sollte nie ein Problem haben auch als "Tank" mitgenommen zu werden, das ging bei meinem Tank auch und wenn sich ein paar "Freaks" querstellen...naja...gibt nicht nur die NPC-Fraktionen wo der Ruf stimmen sollte.....

Equip ist nicht alles.....in vielen Fällen einfach nur die Ausrede um nicht sagen zu müssen: "Sry aber mit Dir lieber nicht, man hört nix gutes"
Sozusagen die "freundliche" Abfuhr.

Worauf es wirklich ankommt ist das "Benehmen" in den Channels, gegenüber den anderen Mitspielern und ganz klar: der SKILL
Wer seinen Skill in allen 3 Punkten oben hat, der hat auch keine Probleme....die anderen bleiben verdient auf der Strecke.

Btw. habe ICH absolut garkein Verständnis für die Krieger die als MS oder Furor hochleveln und dann umskillen und sich als "Tanks" bezeichnen.....einen Tank macht nicht nur die Skillung aus und wenn die Erfahrung fehlt, die man nunmal in den Inis beim hochleveln schon mitnimmt, dann hängt man als "Depp vom Dienst" statt als Tank da vorne vorm Mob.....da brauch ich nichtmal Heros "farmen" wollen um keine Lust auf so nen Tank zu haben....

Gibt nicht nur schwarz und weiß...gibt auch GRAU  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noobhammer (14. Juli 2008)

zu 77# du bist genau der spieler den ich mein ..keine ahnung..spiellt bestimmt erst paar wochen krieger oder garnicht aber labert mit......

P.S. du chast doch keine ahnung...du leidest doch!!!!!


----------



## Father (14. Juli 2008)

Lol, kenne das auch mit anderen Chars...

Wenn dann die Gruppe selbst verlässt, dann kommen se betteln und/oder beschimpfen dich...
Blizz könnte mal de Ignoreliste lämger und mit paar Kommentier funktionen bereichern...

Aber lustige sind dieLeutz: "ara.Farm.Run, mindest t5...." lol
Kara dropt T4 2/5 teile, da geht kein T5 mit, oder geht ein T4.70er noch MC/Ony/BWL/NAX ?

Seit gnädig es kommt die Ferien.Zeit da wirds noch schlimmer...

Sooo.Loooonnnnnnggggg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress0056 (14. Juli 2008)

Borberat schrieb:


> Hää?
> Was habt ihr fürn stress ;?)
> Hab fast full epic (1 Trinket und brustplatte noch) alles auf deffgear, und kann problemlos in non heros tanken^^
> Dann lass ich halt demoruf weg und tanke halt ganze Grps für mehr wut und sheep und eisfalle fallen weg ;?)
> ...




hey Hast du was gegen (stress) ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Elronmaloní (14. Juli 2008)

deswegen gehe ich nur noch mit gilde und freunde in inis weil es manschmal recht nervig ist mit so genannten imba dds s1/2 equipp meinen sie brauchen kein omen.......... und ich habe net ma schlechtes equip bin mh/bt bereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.  Und mein freund der hat teils blau teils kara  und wir kommen einwandfrei tdm hero durch.......... aber lustige war, ich war mit ner rdn grp bota und der tank da war ........... schlecht ich konnte mitn zauberstab drauf ballern und hatte noch aggro probleme da fragt mich der hexer warumm ich keine magie benutze (feuer mage und feuer hexer= AGGRO) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und ich habe grade ma t4 schultern und hose und rest blau und 2 dunkelmond karten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber die einfachsten heros sind mecha und sklaven wie schon einige sagten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und zh/labby/tdm/Hdz1/2 sind net gerade einfach ohne cc ; Aber man braucht nur guten heiler mein freund wie oben genannt hatte hdz2 geschaft auf hero auch wenn er beim endboss bei 1% starb aber denn rest übernamen die dds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und mein pala ist grade nur auf vergelter geskillt ansonsten habe ich 16067 leben unbuffed^^


----------



## Athrag (14. Juli 2008)

Hmm, also ich hab mit meinem Protpala keine Probleme in den meisten heroischen Instanzen und der ist lange nicht full epic equiped. Und Kara hab ich 
jetzt auch durchgetankt trotz unbuffed nur 11,5k HP und 13K rüss.. ok, ich mus zugeben der Prinz liegt noch nicht aber das machen wir am Dienstag 
da nehm ich einfach n bissel buffzeug mit, dann wird das schon xD

So, Der sinn dieses Posts isses nicht euch meine unglaublich spannende Raiderfahrung meines Palas mitzuteilen, ich will euch nur ein direktes Beispiel dafür
geben dass man auch nicht full epic easy Heros und Kara tanken kann... irgendwie scheinen die leute immer wieder zu vergessen, dass vor ca. eineinhalb jahren 
(fast)niemand mit epicgear nach Kara gegangen ist, da war der komplette Raid noch Grün/blau equiped.. 

und heute isses doch so dass n 3/4 der leute full epic equiped rumrennt.. wo iss dann das Problem nen rare equipten Tank mit zu nehmen wenn der Heiler ein Gear hat 
mit dem er die ersten 3 Bosse in Kara solo heilen kann (eine kleine Geschichte meines Holypriests).
wer das nicht glaubt kann gerne in meinem Prifiel meinen Pala anschauen, so imba ist sein eq nicht und wie gesagt mit dem hab ich Kara als Maintank gemacht^^

naja, viel Spaß beim weiter diskutieren mfg 
Athrag/Alathriel aka Aeya

p.S.: wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie gerne behalten, ich bin Informatiker und kein Linguist...


----------



## Mace (14. Juli 2008)

mit nem full rar equipten tank würde ich nicht hero gehn..er muss nicht full epic sein aber zu 50% sollte er schon epic haben..


----------



## Mindista (14. Juli 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> mit nem full rar equipten tank würde ich nicht hero gehn..er muss nicht full epic sein aber zu 50% sollte er schon epic haben..



nein.

für tiefensumpf, bota und einige andere hero instanzen langt komplett blau. dann noch ein wenig cc, und die instanz ist problemlos zu schaffen.


----------



## mmm79 (14. Juli 2008)

Father schrieb:


> Lol, kenne das auch mit anderen Chars...
> 
> Wenn dann die Gruppe selbst verlässt, dann kommen se betteln und/oder beschimpfen dich...
> Blizz könnte mal de Ignoreliste lämger und mit paar Kommentier funktionen bereichern...
> ...




Der Sinn der Sache isses wohl hero marken zu farmen (oder auch zweitequip)
und min. T5 soll wohl dafür sorgen das man zügig durchkommt.

btw. ich für meinen teil gehe im normalfall nicht random kara
schon zuviel üble runs erlebt


----------



## Borberat (14. Juli 2008)

noobhammer schrieb:


> zu 77# du bist genau der spieler den ich mein ..keine ahnung..spiellt bestimmt erst paar wochen krieger oder garnicht aber labert mit......
> 
> P.S. du chast doch keine ahnung...du leidest doch!!!!!



Genau... Noobhammer... wie du schon in deinem Post gestehst "...keine Ahnung.." 
Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nichtmal warum du mich jetzt angiftest, ist mir auch total egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ne nette Gilde mit der ich seit WoW Release zocke und denke ich hab schon nen gan z guten Plan vom 
Spiel, aber immerhin ist es nur ein Spiel und mir auch völlig latte was du meinst ^^


----------



## Vatenkeist (14. Juli 2008)

versuch du mal mit nem epic krieger aus t5 content heros a la sklaven zu meistern

du wirst x mal wipen wenn die grp nicht aufpasst

warum? 

der krieger bekommt keine wut ergo kein aggro aufbau

am meisten spaß machen heros mit kriegern auf t4 niveau weil da is noch alles stimmig.

generell gehe ich am liebsten mit prot palas in heroic -weil ich da nur ein ziel focus heilen muss und alles super schnell geht ohne cc ^^


----------



## Slavery (14. Juli 2008)

Muss dir vollkommen recht geben, war bei mir auch so, bis ich mich entschieden hab auf Furor zu skillen...

Naja jetz bin ich Mage, da findet man immer was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Takius (14. Juli 2008)

> leute die sich angesprochen fühlen da : Denkt ihr wirklich das es noch lange so weitergeht -.-? wundert euch nicht auf euren servern das keiner mehr bock auf ne inze hat als Tank, mit solch einem verein wie euch mit eurem"full epic" wahn solltet ihr lieber ein anderes spiel Zocken.



Ich such mir nunmal lieber Tanks, bei denen ich weiß dass sie gegen mich als DD Aggro halten können als blaue Pappgestelle die nach 2 Schlägen umfallen und gegen die ich dann eh die halbe Instanz selber tanke.
Aber hey, dass hier die Tanks anfangen zu jammern ist auch was neues. Und dann gleich so ausfallend...
(Wer gibt dir überhaupt das Recht uns anzuweisen, ein anderes Spiel spielen zu sollen? ;D)

Ja, URSPRÜNGLICH sind Heroics dazu gedacht, um sich von Blau auf Lila auszustatten, aber URSPRÜNGLICH waren hyjal und BT auch nicht für jeden zugänglich und T5+Equip 4 free per Badges zu haben. Die Zeiten haben sich geändert, die Leute wollen nur noch schnell durch anstatt wen durchziuziehen etc.


----------



## Artagel (14. Juli 2008)

"Die Gruppe muss sich dem Tank anpassen und nicht der Tank der Gruppe"

wer das nicht beherzigt wird bei uns eh nicht mitgenommen, egal welche Instanz anliegt. wer nicht bereit ist seinen schadenausstoss auch mal zurückzuhalten, sondern lieber alles reinhaut was geht und dem Tank die aggro klaut, der kann meinetwegen weiter pvp machen, oder soll solo spielen.. aber im gruppenspiel gelten eben andere regeln und das wird (leider) nie in allen köpfen ankommen.. daher lieber nur mit festen leuten in instanzen gehn, die wissen wie der andere spielt und gut aufeinander abgestimmt sind.. dann machts immer noch am meisten spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (14. Juli 2008)

ich selber spiele bis jetzt zwar noch keinen tank, aber das problem kenne ich auch. in meinen anfangs sibzigern bin ich viel schattenlabby wegen ruf gegangen, da brauchte man noch respektvoll für heroisch. habe viele randomgruppen durchgemacht. einmal hatte ich sogar einen krieger als tank, der erst 69 war und grün blau equipt. die zwei anderen dds wollten gleich gehen, da hab ich sie gefragt ob wir ihm nicht wenigstens ne chance geben, der heiler hatte damit kein problem. im endefekt haben wir einen dd ausgetauscht und sind bis auf einen wipe problemlos durchgekommen. zwar etwas langsamer, weil der tank die ini nicht kannte, aber das sollte nicht wirklich das problem sein. heute tankt der krieger in bt und wenn ich ihn mal für was brauche steht er meistens zur verfügung.

und was das ausstatten angeht, wir halten es bei uns in der gilde so das wir mindestens 2 karagruppen am laufen haben. das eine ist die marken farmgruppe und das andere die anfängergruppe. in der farmgruppe nehmen wir immer 2-3 schlechter ausgestattete leute mit, die kommen meist nach einem abend mit halb epic wieder raus. die lerngruppe lernt sich intensiv mit bosstaktiken zu beschäftigen und das teamplay zu üben wos noch hapert, da haben wir meistens nur einen guten heiler und einen der besseren tanks als mt dabei, der rest ist grün blau und vielleicht ein bis zwei epic. 
denn ich finde vielen feht heutzutage auch die wiperessistenz, es muß immer alles auf anhieb klappen. am besten immer nur die idealen gruppen mit 3 cc, aber wehe es läuft mal was schief. ich denke jetzt nur an unsere anfangszeiten in za, ein guid ist schön und gut, aber im kampf siehts meist erstmal etwas anders aus und man wiped dann halt auch mal. da gab es ein paar bei uns, die wollten dann einfach nicht mehr mit, weil man ja stirbt und es nicht so glatt läuft wie in kara..... wichtig ist eigentlich nur anschliesend zu analysieren, warum man gewiped ist.

laß dich also nicht unterkriegen, such dir ne nette gilde und versuche es weiter. es ist schlieslich noch kein epicträger vom himmel gefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tharinn (14. Juli 2008)

Father schrieb:


> Lol, kenne das auch mit anderen Chars...
> 
> Wenn dann die Gruppe selbst verlässt, dann kommen se betteln und/oder beschimpfen dich...
> Blizz könnte mal de Ignoreliste lämger und mit paar Kommentier funktionen bereichern...
> ...



Aua ... Kara-Farm Run heißt nicht Teile farmen sondern Hero-Marken farmen - und da düsen teilweise noch T6 Equipte durch, weil man für die Marken immer noch was Feines bekommen kann ...

Und was das Tank-Problem angeht, meiner Meinung nach wird man von diesen Spezis nicht rausgeschmissen, weil die meinen, das man es mit dem aktuellen Equip nicht schaffen könnte, sondern, weil sie sich nicht länger als unbedingt nötig mit dem Marken Farmen aufhalten wollen und man nun mal mit einem nicht full epic Tank länger für die Instanz braucht.


----------



## Marram (14. Juli 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Der Epic-Wahn befällt nicht nur die Tanks.
> Mit meinem Pala wurde ich die Tage nicht nach Kara mitgenommen, weil ich nur +1700 heal hatte.
> 
> Da sag ich doch nur lol. Mit +2000 muss ich nicht mehr nach Kara ihr Granaten...-.-



Es ist immer die Frage, ob es um einen Ausstattungsraid oder einen Marken-Run geht, wo die Teilnehmer etwa 2,5 Stunden für Kara=clear einrechnen... Letzteres hab ich ein paar Mal mitgemacht und die Ergebnisse haben mich enorm frustriert... Einfach, weil es immer Minimum zwei Quertreiber im Raid gab, die jeden Spaß verhindert haben...

Ich mein, es ist schon so, dass aber gerade bei einem Tank wichtig ist, dass er besonders gut ausgestattet ist und dass man selbst an allen Ecken und Enden zusehen muss, dass das Equip auf bestmöglicher Stufe ist, damit ein Run wirklich so funktioniert, wie sich viele DDs es wünschen, nämlich so, dass sie wie meist nicht nachdenken müssen, sondern einfach nur draufbashen... Gerade in 25er-Raids sieht man das Ergebnis, denn da müssen auf einmal ALLE mitarbeiten und einfach nur stupides Prügeln funktioniert nicht...

Und während die hartgesottenen Tanks (die ja durch eben diese harte Schule gegangen sind) und die abgeklärten Heiler ihren Job gemacht haben, laufen oft die Hälfte der DDs wie ein Hühnerhaufen durchs Bild...

Erzähl doch mal einem DD, er soll einen Gegner kiten... Ich weiss nicht, wie oft ich die Antwort bekommen habe: "Dann mach ich keinen DMG!" Es kann die einzig praktikable Möglichkeit sein, weiterzukommen und es würde funktionieren, weil eben der Tank noch nicht stark genug für drei Gegner gleichzeitig ist... Aber Priorität ist: Ich muss DMG machen und wenn der Tank das nicht aushält, dann ist es nicht gut genug...

Brave New WoW...


----------



## WotanGOP (14. Juli 2008)

Ein Tank, der etwas nicht tanken kann, weil sein Equip zu gut ist, ist kein Tank!
Einer der wichtigsten Skills, die ein jeder Tank haben muß, ist Flexibilität. Ohne diese wird es kein "Tank" weit bringen.
Wenn ich nicht zurechtkomme, muß ich eben die Superimbabrustplatte ausziehen oder ohne Hose herumlaufen. Dann hab ich halt schlechtere Werte und kann nicht mehr mit meiner blitzenden und blinkenden Rüstung auf dicke Hose machen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, aber ich werde Erfolg haben. Wer das Equipgeprolle jedoch vorzieht, verdient ebenso wenig das Prädikat "guter Tank".

Es gibt keine zu gut equipten Tanks, nur welche mit zuwenig Fähigkeit...


----------



## Stress0056 (14. Juli 2008)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Ein Tank, der etwas nicht tanken kann, weil sein Equip zu gut ist, ist kein Tank!
> Einer der wichtigsten Skills, die ein jeder Tank haben muß, ist Flexibilität. Ohne diese wird es kein "Tank" weit bringen.
> Wenn ich nicht zurechtkomme, muß ich eben die Superimbabrustplatte ausziehen oder ohne Hose herumlaufen. Dann hab ich halt schlechtere Werte und kann nicht mehr mit meiner blitzenden und blinkenden Rüstung auf dicke Hose machen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, aber ich werde Erfolg haben. Wer das Equipgeprolle jedoch vorzieht, verdient ebenso wenig das Prädikat "guter Tank".
> 
> Es gibt keine zu gut equipten Tanks. Nur welche mit zuwenig Fähigkeit...




Die Besten Tanks Sind frauen! weiß du wie so Weil Die  Multitasking Machen können und so np mehre mobs tanken können ^^


----------



## Alien123 (14. Juli 2008)

Leute die einen dafür kicken, lassen sich auch mit ihren s1/s2 durch kara ziehen. anfangs von bc MUSSTE man mit grünen sachen schattenlabyrinth tanken genauso wie man mit blauen sachen heros/karazhan tanken musste. Das ist eben die Reihenfolge, so wie man auch erst den T4 Content cleart, dann T5 und schließlich T6.


----------



## Lycidia (14. Juli 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Stirbt der Tank ist der Heiler schuld.
> Stirbt der Heiler ist Tank schuld.
> Stirbt der DD ist er selber schuld.
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich doch voll zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Tanks werden von mir mit Rosen überschüttet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Gut im Sinne von: sozial spielen und nicht in 5-min-durch-die-Ini-rennen z.B.)


----------



## Reraiser (14. Juli 2008)

Ohne mir jetzt die ganzen 5 Seiten durchzulesen:

Es ist halt so dass man null Chance mehr hat mit blauen Equip in Heroische Inzen reinzukommen. Warum? Die meisten gehen da nur noch zwecks den Dailys rein und wollen möglichst schnell durch. Das lustige ist dass Kara am Anfang von "blau" equipten geraidet wurde. Früher wars auch so dass man die Heros gemacht hat mit "blauen" Zeugs. 

Bis Wotlk wird sich das auch net ändern. Im Falle einer netten Gilde kommste vllt noch an gutes Equip. Selber hab ichs aufgegeben und umgeskillt auf MS und klopp mich jetzt lieber in BGs und der Arena.

Edit: Ich würde auch nen Streik der Tanks bevorzugen bei Wotlk. DDs kann man austauschen. Nur Tanks braucht man immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerOffTank (14. Juli 2008)

solang der rest der Gruppe gut equipt ist kann man auch mal nen blauen mitnehmen meiner Meinung... Was ihr euch da immer so aufregen müsst so ist das eben in den Köpfen dieser Leute, vor allem sprech ich aus  ehrfarung das sich mit nem Grün Blau Lilanem Tank nix anfangen lässt in Hero ( Selbstehrfarung!!!)
Nazruden kannst du Knicken der rest is durchgewipe


----------



## xian_md (14. Juli 2008)

Mein Main ist ein Tank und ich habe nicht hero angefangen, sondern mir erstmal eine gute Ausrüstung besorgt. Bei mir war es damals recht einfach, weil ich als Off-Krieger gelevelt habe und danach aus Inis und aus Kara mein Def-Zeug geholt habe. Als ich ungebufft 12,5 K Leben hatte und kritimmun war, bin ich Sklaven/Tiefensumpf/Bollwerk/HDZ2 hero gegangen. 

Ich denke, wenn du als Krieger deine 490 Def-Wertung hast, kannst du auch hero gehen. Und unbedingt die Sachen verzaubern lassen (auch Schulterverzauberung Aldor/Seher) - das bringt sehr viel. 

Wenn ich mal als DDler in eine Ini gehe, betrachte ich den Tank nicht mit der Lupe. Ich achte darauf, wieviel Leben er hat und wie er spielt. Jeder hat eine Chance verdient. Natürlich gucke ich mir nicht ewig an, wenn ein Tank Mist verzapft - aber das ist bei DDler und Heilern auch so. Aber weil ich weiss, wie schwierig das am Anfang ist, bin ich vielleicht auch etwas toleranter. 

Tanken ist wohl der aufwendigste Job in einer Gruppe, und ein guter DDler/Heiler merkt sich einen anständigen Tank. Wenn du deinen Job gut machst, kommen die Angebote frei Haus und damit auch das Equip. Und irgendwann ist auch Hero kein Problem. Dann geh halt zur Not ins Bollwerk mit 3 Magiern. Das geht bestimmt schon mit grünen Sachen^^.

Viel Erfolg auf deinem Server.


----------



## Martok (14. Juli 2008)

Yggdras schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> Möchte euch ma was erzählen zu den Tanks auf den servern
> Ich Spiele seit 2 Jahren nur DD klassen und wusste das Tank sein ziemlich anstrengend ist also wollt ich mir selber einen hochspielen, nu weis ich wieso keiner mehr lust hat einen def krieger zu spielen und lieber pvp macht
> ...



ich kenn das!
deshalb zogg ich meist nur pvp oder macht mit meiner kriegerin ein paar daily quests.


----------



## Shaguar93 (14. Juli 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Der Epic-Wahn befällt nicht nur die Tanks.
> Mit meinem Pala wurde ich die Tage nicht nach Kara mitgenommen, weil ich nur +1700 heal hatte.
> 
> Da sag ich doch nur lol. Mit +2000 muss ich nicht mehr nach Kara ihr Granaten...-.-


äähm dazu kann ich nur lolololololol sagen...

1700 heal? da kannst du viel bessere inzen als kara machen... wenn du 1700 heal plus hast kannst du mehr wie oberlocker kara mitmachen...an deiner stelle würd ich dann auch net mit denen mitgehen...hört man ja das das b00ns sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achso edit: als mein dudu noch noobequipt war( grünes zeug usw) hatte ich ca 1100 healplus und NET ma baumgestalt geskillt.. trotzdem war ich mainheal und wir haben kara locker durchgemacht ( kk 1-2 wipes)
bin aber jez pvpler also von daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Shag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tp_ (14. Juli 2008)

sarika schrieb:


> da gab es ein paar bei uns, die wollten dann einfach nicht mehr mit, weil man ja stirbt und es nicht so glatt läuft wie in kara..... wichtig ist eigentlich nur anschliesend zu analysieren, warum man gewiped ist.



Ja komische Einstellung - mich nerven nur Wips an Bossen die eigentlich schon zum Farmen sind, ansonsten gehört so ein netter Wipeabend einfach zum Spiel.


----------



## Vodaka (14. Juli 2008)

Also ich kann dir bei deinem Problem nur Zustimmen...
Aber irgendwie haben die dd´s ja recht
Meinen ersten Versuch in ner Hero hab ich auch komplett blau + 3Epic´s gestartet und ich lag bei der ersten gruppe fast 1hit
Mittlerweile hab ich ein Paar epic´s mehr und kann auch heros tanken
Aber an epic´s zu kommen iss wirklich net einfach mit ner "schlechteren" Gilde - ich hatte das glück das ich mit meinen Leuten ohne Probleme als Offtank mitgenommen wurde
Ich finde sowieso das die Tanks es atm voll schwer haben weil dir in inis alles von anderen wegen deffgear weggerollt wird - und die dd´s sich ihr gear durch pvp leetchen...

gruß


----------



## Yagilrallae (14. Juli 2008)

Vor dem selben Probme stand ich vor Ewogkeiten auch mal...

Doch der Unterschied bestand darin, das ich net nen Thread mit mimimi gestartet hab, sondern mich auf die Suche nach besseren Gegegständen gemacht habe.

Es gibts das Teufelsstahlset als Krieger (3 Teile, wunderbar für den frischen 70er Tank).
Meine erstes Epic-teil warn Schuhe namens "Rote Stiefel der Verwüstung", das rezept im AH ersteigert und schon Schuhe auf T5 Niveau besessen.

Naja damals hatte ich noch arge Probleme bzgl eines guten Schildes, mittlerweile bekommste das auf der Insel ja durch Ruf hinterhergeworfen, ebenso eine tolle Tankwaffe und eine super Kette.

Ich war damals im Schattenlabby nonhero, bis ich ehrfürchtig im unteren Viertel war, nur weil das blöde Schmuckteil namens Adamantitfigur nicht gedroppt ist.
Dazu hatte ich ewig lange die S1 PvP Schultern getragen, weil einfach nix besseres droppen wollte, aber dort ist immerhin nett Ausdauer drauf.
Mittlerweile bekommste dort ja sogar das S2 Teil hinterhergeworfen.

Dann kannste HDZ auf nonhero rauf und runter abfarmen und Du bekommst dort ebenfalls durch Ruf eine super Hose mit extrem viel Ausdauer fürn Anfang.
Ebenso durch selbigen Ruf auch noch eine Kopfverzauberung für Tanks.
Nebenbei: Ruf Aldor/Seher = Schulterverzauberung

Und ja: grün equipte Tanks sind eine Qual für jeden Heiler in einer hero-ini

Also nicht jammern, sondern suchen!


----------



## tp_ (14. Juli 2008)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Es gibt keine zu gut equipten Tanks, nur welche mit zuwenig Fähigkeit...



Genau so ist es - wenn der Heiler es zulässt, kann man auch mit 2 1Handwaffen tanken und richtig Spaß daran haben, oder zieht seine Offbrust an, oder, oder ... spätestens ab T5 muss man eh auch mal von lieb gewonnen Gewohnheiten Abstand nehmen, das fängt schon beim Pullen an.


----------



## sp0tz (14. Juli 2008)

Ja, genau so gehts meinem Bruder auch... er spielt nen Defftank und ihm macht das Tanken auch richtig spaß. Aber wenn man auf so verwöhnte Leute trifft die nur mit nem Tank in ne HC Ini gehn der 16k HP unbuffed hat (als Krieger) dann frag ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mehr warum es so wenige Tanks gibt.
Aber das geilste ist ja, das wir manchmal schon mit Healern in HC's waren die nur 1300 +Heal haben und es sehr einfach durchging und manchmal eben Leute mit 2k +Heal einfach nach dem ersten Mob ohne Worte abhauen. Da krieg ich echt das Kotzen... Aber mittlerweile waren mein Bruder und ich ja auch schon Kara und zum Glück hat sich da eine Gruppe gefunden, in der alle ziemlich schlecht equipt waren (sie haben es kara-twink-run genannt ^^)
Und es lief auch wirklich gut...
Die Leute sind einfach alle verwöhnt... Ich frag mich auch dauernd von wo die PvE Epics herkommen sollen wenn man nicht mitgenommen wird... aber solche Leute sollte man einfach ignorieren...


----------



## glurack (14. Juli 2008)

Jupp sehe ich genauso ich war schon so oft mit leuten in inis die nur blaues hatten..und selbst in unserer Kara Grp hatte mt2 grünehosen..ist alles kein problem...nur die meisten leute (meist Kiddis) denken das es nur mit Epic geht das ist totaler MÜll !!!!!!


----------



## ThomasO (14. Juli 2008)

Was sind denn das für Luschen, die dich da Kicken?

Offensichtlich wollen Sie sich keinerlei Risiko aussetzen und ein Tank mit "Epic" ist noch lange kein Tank.

Also Leute, erstmal nachdenken bevor man Leute wegen Ihres Equips kickt.

*ungläubig den Kopf schüttle*


----------



## smurfirized (14. Juli 2008)

tanken is schon kniffelig, mein Main is Tank und seid knapp 3 Monaten auf 70 (als-Noob-outet).
Ich habe schon einige Inis gemacht inzwischen und wurde am Anfang ins kalte Wasser geworfen von meiner Gilde als es dann plötzlich hieß "Setzt mal Zeichen". 

Nun weiß ich:
-der Tank setzt die Zeichen
-der Tank pullt die Gruppen
-ein Pflichtwipe muss sein
-wer Aggro hat, darf sie behalten (außer der Heiler), sry an alle DDs, aber wenn ihr euren DMG-Output nicht unter Kontrolle habt, seid ihr selber Schuld und der folgende Wipe geht eindeutig auf eure Kosten. Ich selber spiele als second Char nen Mage (64) und lerne auch langsam in Inis net voll rauszufeuern, wie beim normalen Questen, sondern mal lieber einen Blick mehr aufs Omen2 zu riskieren.

Ich habe mit meinem Main vor einer Woche Mana hero getankt und mit 2 epic und rest blau war es schon sehr schwer.

Ich musste auch schon von einigen DDlern erfahren, das sie den Unterschied zwischen Tank und DD voll nicht kennen, da hieß es dann nur, mit 2 epic und Rest blau kann man locker hero tanken. *verwirr* Als ich denen dann erzählen wollte, das man die Klassen nicht vergleichen kann, wollten sie es mir nicht glauben.

Naja, einfach nicht unterkriegen lassen und nen bissel mehr die Gilde nerven, das sie einen mitnehmen. ;-)

Greetz
Ghimli (King of the Oger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Servierer Alex-Crusher


----------



## Mobius-1337 (14. Juli 2008)

Yggdras schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> Möchte euch ma was erzählen zu den Tanks auf den servern
> Ich Spiele seit 2 Jahren nur DD klassen und wusste das Tank sein ziemlich anstrengend ist also wollt ich mir selber einen hochspielen, nu weis ich wieso keiner mehr lust hat einen def krieger zu spielen und lieber pvp macht
> ...




Ich finde den Begriff "Fullepic" ziemlich dumm, denn jeder 70er Tank kann sich lvl 25-40 Epicgegenstände kaufen und dann einfach behaupten, er sei "Fullepic". Von dem her sei versichert, die hatten kp von was sie reden


----------



## Fl4tlin3r (14. Juli 2008)

Also bei uns auf dem Server herrscht akuter Tankmangel. Deswegen würdest du sowas bei uns nicht hören. Natürlich würdeste aber etwas schräg angeguckt wenne da nicht full epic antanzt zum tanken. 

Ich selber bin Healer full epic bis auf ein Schmuckteil, klar hab ich keine Lust mit nem Tank zu gehn der die Aggro nicht halten kann oder nach zwei Schlägen von nem Trashmob gleich umfällt. Aber das ist auch der Punkt bei mir, mir is es egal ob der Tank full Epic oder graue Teile anhat sollange er Aggro hält und Crit immun ist darauf kommts nämlich am meisten an. Selbst wenn ein Tank full Epic ist aber nicht Crit immun, haut ihn der boss auch zu Mett.. da kann man als Heiler auch nicht gegen heilen.

Aber es ist so klar das DD´s sowas wieder sagen... DD´s gehn PvP machen wo es erstens keinen interresiert wie sie ihren dmg raushauen. Da wir fröhlich auf den Gegner eingedroschen bis der umfällt und man bekommt im nahhinein tolle sachen dafür.

Das gute ist das viele S-Noobs bei uns auch nicht mehr in heros oder raids mitgenommen werden weil sie einfach nicht ihre Aggro unter kontrolle haben. Was soll denn bitte ein Tank machen wenn der Mage/Hexer/Schurke etc dauert rum Criten und alles rausklatschen was geht nur dann auf dem weg vom Geistheiler zurück in die ini nach dem Dmg meter zu fragen und dann am rumprahlen sind das sie am meisten dmg rausgehaun haben. 

Es ist aber nunmal so das es bestimmte vorraussetzungen für Tanks/Healer und dd´s gibt z.B. Critimunität, Healbonus, Spelldmg etc ABER das alles nütz auch nix, wenn man seine Klasse nicht spielen kann. 

Und ich behaupte mal das man seine Klasse nur in Raid oder Inis lehrnt zu spielen und nicht in irgendwelchen BG´s


----------



## Næxt (14. Juli 2008)

Yggdras schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> 
> Es Fing mit Normalen Instanzen an folgende Situation:
> ...




Ich hab als frisch 70er tank noch 3 grüne teile und hab TdM, Bollwerk und Arka getankt.

Auf HERO versteht sich, also  alle die sagen das es ohne epic ned geht...............stfu und hört mit WoW auf wenn euch die tanks ned reichen.

MfG Næxt


----------



## Phobbos (14. Juli 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> Nabend also ich zock seit 3 wochen 70er krieger 20 tage davon Ms 1 tag davon und zwar seit heute eqip is net das beste aba ich hab heute tdm hero , slave hero , hdz 2 hero , tiefen hero und mecha hero ohne problem durch getankt meine gruppe war begeistert aba nun ma zum thema.
> 
> Die die heros gehen denken das blau eqipte tanks kein skill haben die aggro net halten können nix aushalten einfach nix drauf haben sie meinen also das son full t4 deff warri eig. besser tanken kann was natürlich eig. auch der fall sein muss isses aba leider net .. deswegen kicken se dich .... die meinten bei mir omfg blauer helm omfg blaues schild omfg dd ringe omfg was für trinkets Oo is ja junge ruhig blut versuchen wirs einfach und mhm joar tdm hero mit blauem eqip total easy durchgetankt .. das problem is dir will da niemand ne chance geben ..
> 
> ...



Du hast TDM Hero getankt ohne Crit Immun zu sein? Laut Arsenal hast du 484 Defense - also fehlen 6 Punkte zur Crit Immunität - Ich glaub da bindest du uns nen Bären auf ...


----------



## zeberer (14. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute !

Also ich lese viel hier im Forum aber ich schreibe nie dazu .... aber hier muss ich meinen Saft dazu geben !

Zum Thema Tank !

Also wenn du schon grün & blau bist solltest du mal als erstes komplett Blau sein !
Was du ja nun bist . Dann such dir ne gruppe für Kara und dann must du halt erst mal als second Tank mit !

Da wirst du nicht drum rum kommen !

Wenn du dann 3 bis 4 epic Teile hast kannst du dich umschauen nach Hero innis !
Bota,Mecha,Bolle,Dk,Sklaven

So dann kommt es halt auf dich drauf an ob du weist wie mann einen Tank spielt ?!

Critimun,Ausdauer,Trefferwertung,Rotation (rache,verwüsten,schildschlag,heldenhafterstoß),Skillung (8/5/48)

So wenn du das kannst kannst du eigentlich jede inni hero Tanken !


ABER !!!!

Wenn ich sehe das sehr viele DD sehr assi equip haben & dann noch Agrro schl.... sind dan hast du es sehr sehr schwer da sie alle denken du müstest das halten ........

Da denke ich auch als die haben ihre klasse zwar druff aber nur zusammen kommt man weit und das haben sie vor lauter S4 & bt,hyal items vergessen !

Du kannst nun nicht gleich 1200 bps fahren und die aggro halten das geht nun nicht !
das must du halt sagen & schau dir deine Gruppen mitglieder an bevor es los geht !

So aber zum schluss sage ich dir wie ich es gemacht habe da ja einige meinen zu müssen ihre Tank klasse ( krieger) am besten spielen !

Es gab mal ne zeit da war Hp mal alles ....
Die zeit ist vorbei .. da mann mit Hp aber keiner trefferwertung oder schnellen waffe nichts mehr an Aggro halten kann !

Tipp1 :
Schau das du 16k Hp hast oder 15,5k das langt mal zum ersten !

Schau das du eine schnelle ung gute Waffe hast ( tdm hero endboss Schwert am besten) (kara schwert hat zwar schöne stats aber crap wenn mann das equip dazu hat es nicht zu tragen !

schau mal das du dir das S2 schild holst ! ist besser als das Kara schild ! mehr rüstung ,blocken,Ausdauer ! (wenn du das equip dazu hast )

Hol dir so sachen wie am anfag für gold ! Schild & anhänger bei der sonne !!! ( das nun für dich )

Tipp2 :
Du solltest als Tank darauf achten das du weist was du machst schau dir einen richtigen Guid an !
der dann zwar meist auf English ist aber dann weiste bescheid !

Verteidigungswertung: 491
Rüstung = Dmg reduzirung ! 
HP = Life
Trefferwertung = 91 = alle 70 elite werden getroffen ( volle Aggro )
      ''               =141 = Alle 73 elite bosse werden getroffen (ist aber rille da du zeit bekommst von der gruppe & raid zum antanken )
Beweglichkeit=mehr rüssi + critt + ausweichen
Str &.o Angriffskraft = mehr power in den schlägen ! kommt der Aggro zu gute !


So am bleibt zu sagen würden alle so pralen & sich selbst loben ( Ich bin imba ) ( die waren voll begeistert) ( bla bla halt )
denen sage Ich WoW ist nicht nur ein kinder spiel ! Da brauch mann auch bissel Hirn zu !
Was sehr sehr viele nicht haben ... auf Forscherliga z.b 


Naja wenn du fragen hast bezüglich items & co pm ich helfe anderen gerne weil ich auch mal mit NULL angefangen habe !

So long euer Zeb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vodaka (14. Juli 2008)

Fl4tlin3r schrieb:


> Also bei uns auf dem Server herrscht akuter Tankmangel. Deswegen würdest du sowas bei uns nicht hören. Natürlich würdeste aber etwas schräg angeguckt wenne da nicht full epic antanzt zum tanken.
> 
> Ich selber bin Healer full epic bis auf ein Schmuckteil, klar hab ich keine Lust mit nem Tank zu gehn der die Aggro nicht halten kann oder nach zwei Schlägen von nem Trashmob gleich umfällt. Aber das ist auch der Punkt bei mir, mir is es egal ob der Tank full Epic oder graue Teile anhat sollange er Aggro hält und Crit immun ist darauf kommts nämlich am meisten an. Selbst wenn ein Tank full Epic ist aber nicht Crit immun, haut ihn der boss auch zu Mett.. da kann man als Heiler auch nicht gegen heilen.
> 
> ...



naja critimmun iss man schon wenn man komplett blau ist

zum thema bla bla bla ... man kann seine Klasse spielen ... bla bla bla ähhhmmm wenn wer komplett blau ist, ist er in der Regel auch max 2 wochen 70 und egal wie doof die person ist aber wenn er fullepic ist hat er locker 2-3monate (auser Sxy Noobs) aufem buckel und kann somit gezungenermaßen besser spielen Wobei es bei tanks auch auf die Klasse ankommt...z.b. kann mit nem pala jeder noob tanken einfach weihe + Heiliges schild bei mehreren und bei einem das gleiche + richturteile ... 

gruß


----------



## KunQ (14. Juli 2008)

Phobbos schrieb:


> Du hast TDM Hero getankt ohne Crit Immun zu sein? Laut Arsenal hast du 484 Defense - also fehlen 6 Punkte zur Crit Immunität - Ich glaub da bindest du uns nen Bären auf ...



er hat zwar nur 466 def laut Arsenal aber dafür noch 67 Abhärtung zusammen fast 6% keinen crit zu bekommen was im PvE = Crit Immum heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es schon ein wenig blauäugig, jemanden in ne Hero Innie mitzunehmen der "nur" full Epic ist.

Okok Full Epic ist schon mal nett als Grundvoraussetzung, aber damit fängt es doch erst an.

Als wir testen noch weiter (gut es dauert dann ein bisschen bis wir los können, aber was muss das muss)

von folgenden Kriterien müssen zusätzlich noch mindestens 8 erfüllt sein

- Spielt seit Release
- spricht fließend deutsch und englisch
- hat den Titel: Hand von Naruu
- kann auf Nachfrage jeden Boss aus jeder Innie mit Standort, HP, und Sonderfähigkeiten benennen
- Ist bereit, als Pfand für verschuldete wipes 200g beim Leader zu hinterlegen
- hat eine Standleitung
- hat alle zur Zeit erhältlichen Addons installiert.

zugegeben auch so kann noch was schiefgehen aber ihr wisst ja: no risk no fun


----------



## Vodaka (14. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon ein wenig blauäugig, jemanden in ne Hero Innie mitzunehmen der "nur" full Epic ist.
> 
> Okok Full Epic ist schon mal nett als Grundvoraussetzung, aber damit fängt es doch erst an.
> 
> ...



lol? 3h für eine gruppe suchen um 20min zu spaaren???


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Juli 2008)

Vodaka schrieb:


> lol? 3h für eine gruppe suchen um 20min zu spaaren???



naja aber 3 Stunden die sich lohnen.
Den jeder Wipe ist eine Katastrophe, sowas darf einfach nicht passieren!!!
Wipen stielt einem ein Stück Seele, deswegen lieber gut suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tearor (14. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> naja aber 3 Stunden die sich lohnen.
> Den jeder Wipe ist eine Katastrophe, sowas darf einfach nicht passieren!!!
> Wipen stielt einem ein Stück Seele, deswegen lieber gut suchen
> 
> ...



na dann is ja gut dass ich hexer spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sammler, dein Sarkasmus triffts mal wieder.


----------



## Vodaka (14. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> naja aber 3 Stunden die sich lohnen.
> Den jeder Wipe ist eine Katastrophe, sowas darf einfach nicht passieren!!!
> Wipen stielt einem ein Stück Seele, deswegen lieber gut suchen
> 
> ...



dass ist nicht dein ernst oder???
Also jeder der raidet und das muss man um ein solches gear zu bekommen weiß das wipes dazu gehören...
Oder willst du mir sagen ihr habt archi beim ersten try gelegt^^ ;-)


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Juli 2008)

Vodaka schrieb:


> dass ist nicht dein ernst oder???
> Also jeder der raidet und das muss man um ein solches gear zu bekommen weiß das wipes dazu gehören...
> Oder willst du mir sagen ihr habt archi beim ersten try gelegt^^ ;-)



ne wir waren noch nie inner Innie  unsere Anforderungen an die Mitspieler sind vermutlich zu hoch

aber wir geben nicht auf!!!



> Die Ironie (griechisch &#949;&#7984;&#961;&#969;&#957;&#949;&#943;&#945; eironeía, wörtlich &#8222;Verstellung, Vortäuschung&#8220 ist eine Äußerung, welche &#8211; meist unausgesprochene &#8211; Erwartungen aufdeckt, indem zum Schein das Gegenteil behauptet wird.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elronmaloní (14. Juli 2008)

Vodaka schrieb:


> naja critimmun iss man schon wenn man komplett blau ist
> 
> zum thema bla bla bla ... man kann seine Klasse spielen ... bla bla bla ähhhmmm wenn wer komplett blau ist, ist er in der Regel auch max 2 wochen 70 und egal wie doof die person ist aber wenn er fullepic ist hat er locker 2-3monate (auser Sxy Noobs) aufem buckel und kann somit gezungenermaßen besser spielen Wobei es bei tanks auch auf die Klasse ankommt...z.b. kann mit nem pala jeder noob tanken einfach weihe + Heiliges schild bei mehreren und bei einem das gleiche + richturteile ...
> 
> gruß



Also so einfach ist es auch net denn als pala ist es sehr schwer an life zu kommen klar worries lassen sich einfach nen khorium zerstörer basteln und dann 
15 oda 18 ausdauer stein rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber palas brauchen 102.4 was sich aus 5miss vom boss + ausweichen + parrie + block + Holy schield ergeben!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und blizz hat es uns ja auch schwerer gemacht mit tanken da man ja net mehr aufn rücken blocken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also muss der mob auch immer vor einen sein ansonsten liegste auch im staub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vodaka (14. Juli 2008)

Elronmaloní schrieb:


> Also so einfach ist es auch net denn als pala ist es sehr schwer an life zu kommen klar worries lassen sich einfach nen khorium zerstörer basteln und dann
> 15 oda 18 ausdauer stein rein
> 
> 
> ...



naja mein pala iss nun 3 wochen 70 und kann jede Hero tanken und sogar hab ich incl. Kurator (ohne maid) getankt:

http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3695959


----------



## Sebasti92 (14. Juli 2008)

Höhö


----------



## Borberat (14. Juli 2008)

Palas sind GEIL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin selber Deffwarri, ist auch geil, aber so für trashgrps und die hero 5er inis gehts mit Pala einfach schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elronmaloní (14. Juli 2008)

Vodaka schrieb:


> naja mein pala iss nun 3 wochen 70 und kann jede Hero tanken und sogar hab ich incl. Kurator (ohne maid) getankt:
> 
> http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3695959



Sieht net schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber maid ist auch mit ihrer stille zu tanken müssen sich die dds mal bissel zurück halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und tanken kann ich auch alles mit mein pala aber es war ein harter weg bis zu meinen 16067 leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klime (14. Juli 2008)

ich wär ja schon froh wenn ich ab und zu überhaupt nen tank finden würde..., bin für jeden spieler dankbar der tank spielt...!

mfg klime


----------



## Tanknix (14. Juli 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Naja erstens ist Bota hero eine der leichteren heroischen, zweitens hab ich nicht gesagt das geht nicht, sondern das sich derjenige keine Mühe gibt, wenn er so in eine Instanz will.
> Nicht immer nur halbe Sätze quoten



spielst du tank? bota hero is schwiereiger als zB mecha, slaves, BW etc. 

ausserdem, wenn er da rein will, gibt er sich ja mühe, er will besser werden. wo soll er denn sonst seine sachen herbekommen als aus inis oder grp quests?! und dazu muss ihm halt wer helfen und da ich weis wie kacke das anfangs ist, als tank eq zu farmen. hab nicht mal komplett blau kara getanked und zwar komplett, deshalb geh ich auch gern bei so jemandem mit.


----------



## Nightwraith (14. Juli 2008)

Schon richtig, in den leichteren Heros reicht blaues EQ völlig aus. Und beim Deffwarri bildet S2 farmen o.ä. auch keine echte Alternative.
Es ist schlicht und einfach übertrieben zu sagen man muss full-epic sein für Heros oder Raids. Wie soll man denn dann an Epics kommen?
Tipp: Nette Gilde suchen.


----------



## Pàscal1 (14. Juli 2008)

Yggdras schrieb:


> * spielt counterstrike*



du bringst mich wieder auf ideen *Steam.exe starte*


----------



## Nightwraith (14. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon ein wenig blauäugig, jemanden in ne Hero Innie mitzunehmen der "nur" full Epic ist.
> 
> Okok Full Epic ist schon mal nett als Grundvoraussetzung, aber damit fängt es doch erst an.
> 
> ...


Bin ich froh noch rechtzeitig den Ironie-Post gelesen zu haben, wollt schon flamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber "Hand von Naruu" find ich extranice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dankin (14. Juli 2008)

Also ich verstehe beide Seiten der Diskussion. Mein Main ist Tank und ich habe ihn vom ersten Level als Tank hochgespielt. Bis Lvl 70 findet man dauernd eine Gruppe für jegliche Instanzen (die natürlich dem eigenen Lvl entsprechen). Sobald man Lvl 70 ist sieht es aber bitter aus. Hier hilft nur eine erstmalige Sammlung von Ausrüstung über Ruf und Auktionshaus (am besten anhand der Tankausrüstungsguide hier im Kriegerforum). Sobald man das meiste blaue Zeugs zusammen hat, kann man sich mit Freunden und der Gilde an die einfachen 70er Instanzen wagen und so das restliche Material zusammen suchen. Ist dann alles noch entsprechend gesockelt und verzaubert ist es auch kein Problem mehr heroisch zu tanken.

Die beiden Seiten:
"Tank und nix zu tun": Ich bin frisch auf lvl70 und all meine DD-Freunde (die auch frisch auf 70 sind) fangen fleissig mit Inis an und werden auch mitgenommen. Als Tank muss man eben sicher sein, dass man die Ini schafft. Als DD kann man auch mal das schwache Glied sein, wenn die anderen DD krass Equiped sind.

"Tank und viel zu tun": Sobald man aber das gröbste Equip ausserhalb der Inis zusammen hat, braucht man nur noch seine Freunde und die Gilde anzuhauen und man kann fast täglich nach HDZ1, Mechanaar, Schattenlabby, Botanikum, usw. Dort findet man dann das nötige restequipment (vor allem Schulter, Ringe, Schmuck) und schon ist man ready für Hero. Und bei Hero ist es das gleiche: Tanks sind rar, also solltest Du mit Gilde und Freundesliste kein Problem haben, täglich einen Hero-Run machen zu können.

Zum Thema "Tank ist scheisse/super": Ich kenne nix anderes, meine Twinks sind noch viel zu jung. Aber mir macht das Tanken echt verdammt viel Spass und anscheinend mach ich es auch gut, denn ich werde immer wieder gerne mitgenommen. Als Main ist es einfach manchmal hart, weil man die Ini beim ersten Mal nicht kennt, aber die Führung übernehmen muss. Aber dafür gibts gute Info Seiten und ne Gilde die einem Tipps geben kann. Aber sicher das wichtigste ist: Ne Gruppe die auch darüber lachen kann, wenn die ganze Gruppe wiped, weil ich halt ausversehen den Maintarget in der Hektik auf den Falschen gelegt habe oder beim Pullen plötzlich den ganzen Raum am Arsch habe. Aus dem Grund gehe ich eigentlich fast nie mit ner Random-Group irgendwo rein, weil die Fehler des Tanks einfach zu offensichtlich sind und ich dann nur auf Unverständnis stosse, wenn ich mich entschuldige oder um Rat frage. Vielleicht finden einige, man sollte erstmal was anderes spielen (um das Knowhow über die Inis zu erhalten) und dann erst Tank. Ich bin da anderer Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (14. Juli 2008)

Borberat schrieb:


> Leute erst denken dann schreiben, Wut ist nie ein Prob ausser im Ragefire ;-p


Ohne groß auf die Tube drücken zu wollen, aber dann hast Du wohl noch nicht Hydross oder ähnliche Caster Bosse getankt. Dort solltest Du stets einen Wuttrank bei Dir haben. Wenn DU da nach vielen Raids mal wieder Hero Inzen tankst, wirst Du tatsächlich feststellen, dass Du an kleineren Trashs weniger schnell Wut aufbaust. Natürlcih stets abhängig vom aktuellen Gear.

Riggedi


----------



## Sausage (14. Juli 2008)

Yggdras schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> Möchte euch ma was erzählen zu den Tanks auf den servern
> Ich Spiele seit 2 Jahren nur DD klassen und wusste das Tank sein ziemlich anstrengend ist also wollt ich mir selber einen hochspielen, nu weis ich wieso keiner mehr lust hat einen def krieger zu spielen und lieber pvp macht
> ...



so schauts aus!!!!!!! Ich frag mich auch immer, wo des bisschen Herausforderung bleibt, wenn man hero inis nur fullepic geht?


----------



## Mindista (14. Juli 2008)

Sausage schrieb:


> so schauts aus!!!!!!! Ich frag mich auch immer, wo des bisschen Herausforderung bleibt, wenn man hero inis nur fullepic geht?



herrausforderung will kaum noch wer, und wenn dann neue bosse.

die meisten wollen nur nen fixen markenrun.
das da neulinge irgendwann zwangsläufig auf der strecke bleiben ist klar. aber rumheulen das es kaum tanks/healer gibt ist groß im kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sysa (14. Juli 2008)

> Die Perfekte gruppe ist die wo gut zusammenspielt, über 1-2 wipes lachen kann und ein gewisses teamspiel an tag legt nicht full epic, angemotze wenn 1 stirbt und in 30 min ne hero durch. wenn ihr sowas sucht dann spielt counterstrike da dauert ne runde nur 5 minuten -.-



Du hast ja SO Recht und sprichst mir aus der Seele.

Unsere Gilde ist so eine, klein und fein, wir spielen zusammen und sind ein gutes Team.
Wir haben schon so manchen Ini-Versuch gemacht, bei dem wir vorher wussten, das wir nicht weit kommen, weil´s Equip nicht passt, oder der fünfte Mann/Frau nicht da war ... Na und? Wir waren drin, haben uns ausprobiert, und uns den Anfang schon mal angeschaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Reppkosten? Meine Güte, da macht man ne Daylie und das Gold ist wieder drin ... oder zwei^^.
Ich hab manchmal den Eindruck, manche müssen ihre Reppkosten aus dem echten Portemonnaie zahlen, so wie die sich anstellen.

Wir gehören wahrscheinlich zu den letzten die irgendwann mal Kara gehen .. vom Schwarzen Tempel mal ganz zu schweigen ... aber wir haben Spass zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lass Dir den Spass am Spiel nicht nehmen, Du wirst auch noch die passende Gruppe finden ... und dann halt sie Dir warm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Liebe Grüße von Ambossar


----------



## Shadoweffect (14. Juli 2008)

Ich gehe nicht gerne als Heiler mit schlecht equippten Kriegern als Tank in eine Ini. Mit Bärchen und Palas hingegen schon.

Das liegt am katastrophalen Aggroaufbau den so ein Krieger hat. Er bekommt viel aufs Maul, das ist mit meinem Heal kein Problem und leicht zu heilen. Das Problem ist, dass er mit seinem blauen Questdolch nicht genug Aggro erzeugt um die recht heftige Heilaggro von mir zu kontrollieren. Ich warte immer bis er auf unter 50% Life ist, eigentlich genug Zeit zum antanken, aber dann muss ich halt volles Rohr rausrotzen da er sonst wegstirbt. Und da hab ich nach ca 5 sec 2 Mobs am Arsch....


----------



## Lord-Vidi (14. Juli 2008)

Sowas sind Leute die keine Ahnung haben von Deff Warris. Man kann ohne Probleme selbst HdZ Hero tanken ohne Full Epic. Meide am besten solche Leute die dich einfach ohne dir vorher den Grund zu sagen kicken.

Anmerkung: Es kommt drauf an wieviel Skill der Tank hat.


----------



## GodofHorus (14. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es auch übertrieben was manche Leute für Vorstellungen haben. Bin mal gespannt wann einer auf die Idee kommt und keinen tank oder Healer unter T6 mit in ne hero ini nimmt.
Ich bin bei WEITEM noch nicht ansatzweise gut equipt, aber es gab noch nie probleme in Heros mit mir.
Equip ist nicht alles. DER SPIELER muss auch was KÖNNEN.. ist eben meine meinung


----------



## Camillo70 (14. Juli 2008)

Leute gehöhren nach dem skill eingeschätzt nicht nach dem equipt natürlich sollte man auch nich so guten spielern eine chance geben die sollten aber eher mit was leichterem anfangen wie sklavenunterkünfte. und dass man mit rare eq nicht mitgenommen wird kann ich auch nicht verstehen bei grün versteh ich die leute ja nicht aber pvp items sind keinen deut besser als rare pve. und zu dem Kara pala mein Pala hate mit 1300heal schon in Kara weil ich einfach gut war und das wussten die leute hatte anfangs auch nur rare



> Ich gehe nicht gerne als Heiler mit schlecht equippten Kriegern als Tank in eine Ini. Mit Bärchen und Palas hingegen schon.
> 
> Das liegt am katastrophalen Aggroaufbau den so ein Krieger hat. Er bekommt viel aufs Maul, das ist mit meinem Heal kein Problem und leicht zu heilen. Das Problem ist, dass er mit seinem blauen Questdolch nicht genug Aggro erzeugt um die recht heftige Heilaggro von mir zu kontrollieren. Ich warte immer bis er auf unter 50% Life ist, eigentlich genug Zeit zum antanken, aber dann muss ich halt volles Rohr rausrotzen da er sonst wegstirbt. Und da hab ich nach ca 5 sec 2 Mobs am Arsch....



naja wenn du deinen dudu nicht spielen kannst sollteste nicht spielen. und dass ein Krieger einen dolch trägt glaube ich net das wäre dann echt dumm


----------



## Visssion (14. Juli 2008)

Jo das stimmt wohl, die leute fordern teilweise sachen das abnormal... Aber spiel mal nen healer im endcontent -.- Egal an was man wipet die healer sind IMMER schuld. Das so richtig schön zum kotzen.

MFG Vission


----------



## shikki (14. Juli 2008)

ich gehöre zur heilerfraktion und habe kein problem, mit einem blau/grün equippten tank in eine hero zu gehen, sofern das equip angemessen ist (also wenn er unter 10.000 leben ungebufft hat, dann überleg ich mir das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). bis auf ausnahmen wie hdz2, und noch 1-2 instanzen, hatte ich da bisher auch keine probleme mit dem heilen. eher mal, wenn bei den dds der schaden nicht gestimmt hat und sich die kämpfe dann ewig hingezogen haben. 
bei randomgruppen zieht man sicher nicht immer das große los, aber wie viele schon sagten skill>equip, wenn ein episch equippter tank die aggro nicht halten kann und mir dann alle wegsterben, bringt mir das auch nichts. dann lieber mit einem, der nicht so gut ausgestattet ist, der aber spielen kann. wenns dabei mal zu nem wipe kommt, weil wirklich nichts mehr geht, kann ich damit gut leben und die anderen meistens auch.


----------



## GodofHorus (14. Juli 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> Egal an was man wipet die healer sind IMMER schuld. Das so richtig schön zum kotzen.




Oder der Tank.. ^^ lol

Dann kommen auch gleich sachen wie noob oder l2p.
da freu ich mich auch immer drauf.selbst wenn man das erste mal beim letzten boss der ini Wipet und vorher keiner stirbt.
Da soll man sich wundern das man eigentlich recht lange nach Tank und Heiler sucht.

Darum geh ich auch normal nurnoch mit Leuten aus der Fl in inis und so. randoms verkneiff ich mir, denn das sind die leute die immer diese extreemen anforderungen stellen und dann (selbst wenn man sie erfüllt und was schief geht) einen nieder machen


----------



## Fasor (14. Juli 2008)

Yggdras schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander
> 
> Möchte euch ma was erzählen zu den Tanks auf den servern
> Ich Spiele seit 2 Jahren nur DD klassen und wusste das Tank sein ziemlich anstrengend ist also wollt ich mir selber einen hochspielen, nu weis ich wieso keiner mehr lust hat einen def krieger zu spielen und lieber pvp macht
> ...



jo totaler quatsch meiner meinung liegts daran das nun jeder nup epic hat und alle n kleinen höhe flug haben dazu kommt das die heros eh so generft wurden das sie lang ned mehr so schwer sind wie am anfang jeder der meint man müsse für labby komplett blau sein oder für n hero epic haben hat absolut kein plan


----------



## Shadoweffect (14. Juli 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> naja wenn du deinen dudu nicht spielen kannst sollteste nicht spielen. und dass ein Krieger einen dolch trägt glaube ich net das wäre dann echt dumm



Hmm, du bist ein Nap. Erstens spiele ich keinen dudu sondern einen Druiden und zweitens woher weißt du wie ich meinen Char spiele bzw dass ich ihn nicht spielen kann?
Hauptsache Klappe aufreißen, Herr Unterschichtssoldat?

Wenn du so schlau bist dann erklär mal was du als Heiler machst wenn ein Tank zb bei den Verteidigern in den Slave Pens 3k-4k Damage pro Sekunde einsteckt. Gogogo....


----------



## Mindista (14. Juli 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Wenn du so schlau bist dann erklär mal was du als Heiler machst wenn ein Tank zb bei den Verteidigern in den Slave Pens 3k-4k Damage pro Sekunde einsteckt. Gogogo....



ruhestein und weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (14. Juli 2008)

Hatte nicht die Zeit alles zu lesen,also sry wenn schon angemerkt:
T6 Tank in Kara oder Hero bringt 0!!!!!
Der kriegt ja keine dmg-->keine wut--->keine aggro=wipe 
da ist mir ein durchschnittstank wesentlich lieber.
und wir haben auch schon mit blau/grünen hero gemacht.wenn sich die dd's und heiler für sooo gut halten das blau/grün nicht ihr niveo sind dann müssten sie doch auch so gut sein das sie das defizit locker kompensieren -.- aber weiter als bis 3 zählen/denken ist für die meisten heutzutage ja doch schon zu viel.
natürlich gibt es immer ausnahmen!!
sry wegen rechtschreibung war etwas in rage als ich das geschrieben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrics (14. Juli 2008)

Arena Season 2 ist das Stichwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderboldt (14. Juli 2008)

Ich bin noch nicht so gut equipt, aber meine Gilde versucht mit mir mein Equip zu verbessern.
Außerdem war ich in Slabby fast komplett grün equipt aber durch meine Gildenkollegen ging das wie geschmiert (einen Wipe nur beim Endboss).
Also aufs Equip kommt es schon ein wenig an, aber mit einer guten und spielfreudigen Gruppe kann man wirklich mehr reißen als mit einer Gruppe, die immer nur rummotzt bis zum geht nicht mehr.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link


----------



## Shadoweffect (14. Juli 2008)

Syrics schrieb:


> Arena Season 2 ist das Stichwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




s2 ist schlechter als blaues Equip für nen Pala/Kriegertank.

0 Avoid, große Klasse......


----------



## Elronmaloní (14. Juli 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> s2 ist schlechter als blaues Equip für nen Pala/Kriegertank.
> 
> 0 Avoid, große Klasse......



Er meint ja auch sicherlich für die dds die ja so imba damit sind~.~


----------



## Urengroll (14. Juli 2008)

Hola.

bin frisch 70 geworden und habe einen Tank(leider mehr Feral als Tank).
So ich habe dank ein paar Teile des Grolhuf-Sets(Hose,Stiefel):
(kann nur ca. Werte angeben, da im Arsenal mein Heiler-Equip drin ist)

ca. 10000 HP unbuffed
ca. 11000 Rüstung
Verteidigung 395
Abhärtung 0

Ausweichen weiß ich so aus dem Stehgreif nicht.
Habe ein Mix aus Grün/Blau. Es ist noch nichts verzaubert und noch nichts gesockelt.
Habe mir den Robusten Talasit für das sockeln ausgesucht.Gibt glaube ich +6 Verteidigung und +4 ausdauer x 5 mal auf 2 Teile des Sets.
Wie sieht es denn mit Verzauberungen aus lieber ausdauer oder lieber Rüstung?
Sollte ja alles ausgewogen sein. Ich meine wenn man umheimlich viel Ausdauer hat und nichts bzw. wenig an Rüstung/Ausweichen hat das auch keinen Vorteil.
Ich spiele auch einen Heiler und ein Tank zeichnet sich dadurch aus, das er eben mehr aushält als andere Klassen.(es sind teilweise nur Sekunden)

Jetzt wollte ich gerne mal wissen, was da so an Instanzen möglich wäre und üblich ist und wo schöne Tank -Items droppen.
Den Guide im WoW Forum habe ich mir schon durch gelesen aber teilweise liegen Theorie und Praxis weit auseinander.



Vielen Dank dat Uren


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Juli 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Hola.
> 
> bin frisch 70 geworden und habe einen Tank(leider mehr Feral als Tank).
> So ich habe dank ein paar Teile des Grolhuf-Sets(Hose,Stiefel):
> ...



Ein Krieger Tank oder?  Falls ja:
Musst Verteidigung auf 491 bringen um Critimmun zu sein (Voraussetzugn für HEro innies!)
Dann Ausdauer und/oder Ausweichen (da erzählt jeder was anderes)
Rüssi is nicht vorrangig da Rüssi nur gegen physischen Schaden hilft aber null gegen Magieschaden aller Art, daher besser Ausdauer.


----------



## uguluk (14. Juli 2008)

Ich hab meinen Tank aufs Altengleis geschoben. Weil es einfach keinen Spass macht, nur angeschissen zu werden. Da kann man 100 mal sagen " wartet bitte, bis ich Aggro aufgebaut habe", man rennt auf den Mob zu, da überholt dich ein Feuerball vom Mage, und der leerwandler vom Hexenmeister. (bildlich gesprochen) Und wenn man dann nur zwei von 5 Mobs halten kann, ist das Geschrei gross.

Darum jetzt nen DD, weil ich auch schimpfen will^^


----------



## tp_ (14. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ein Krieger Tank oder?  Falls ja:



Wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil^^


----------



## Mindista (14. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ein Krieger Tank oder?  Falls ja:
> Musst Verteidigung auf 491 bringen um Critimmun zu sein (Voraussetzugn für HEro innies!)
> Dann Ausdauer und/oder Ausweichen (da erzählt jeder was anderes)
> Rüssi is nicht vorrangig da Rüssi nur gegen physischen Schaden hilft aber null gegen Magieschaden aller Art, daher besser Ausdauer.



grollhufset->leder-> ich tippe mal auf einen druiden


----------



## Rasgaar (14. Juli 2008)

Natürlich will man keine Leute mitnehmen die noch nie Kara waren und "nur" 1200 Plusheal haben, mit denen ist es ja un-möglich einen Kara-Marken-Ultra-Speedrun in unter 20 Minuten hinzulegen!!! Schliesslich ist Zeit kostbar und wer will denn noch länger als unmittelbar nötig mit einer unerfahrenen Gruppe in einer Ini rumgammeln und dann vielleicht sogar noch Spass haben?!

Guckt man in den LFG Channel heissts praktisch nur noch "lfm Tank Kara-Markenrun! Nur full Epic".
Eine Easy Random Gruppe die auch tatsächlich noch was brauchen könnte von da gibts nicht mehr weil alle Versuche eine Gruppe auf die Beine zu stellen im Keim erstickt werden oder schlicht einfach zu lange dauert (Wer will denn schon einen ganzen Sonntag mit Karagruppe suchen verbringen?)

Das waren noch Zeiten als man einfach mal eine Gruppe zusammengestellt hat und sich in einen neuen oder bekannten Dungeon stürzte.
In Zeiten vom Arsenal und der ganzen Epix-Hetzjagd geht das total unter.
Da haben wir 4 Schurken, 2 Hexer und einen Vergelter im Channel drin und einen DD braucht die Gruppe noch.
Der Vergelter fällt natürlich schon mal  automatisch weg und beim Rest guckt man im Arsenal wer am besten ausgerüstet ist und invitet den dann.
Dann rusht man praktisch stumm durch die Ini (ausser einer macht einen Fehler, dann wird derjenige natürlich von allen angekackt, evtl. ersetzt wenns "nur" ein DD ist),
am Ende kriegt man wenns gut läuft einen Splitter in die Hand gedrückt und die Gruppe löst sich wortlos auf...... irgendwie traurig....

Zum Glück kann ich das als Tank bei den 5er Gruppen ein wenig steuern und ich nehme meist bisschen Tempo raus, wenn einer dann das Gefühl hat rum maulen zu müssen, dann sucht er halt einen neuen Tank - inklusive Gruppe drumrum....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renenm (14. Juli 2008)

Habe das Probem auch mit dem Magier.

Warum muss ich z.B. als Magier komplett Lila sein? Ich stehe als Magier doch ganz hinten und mache den Schaden, wenn ich den Tank paar Sekunden Tanken lasse, wo hab ich dann ein Problem?
Um Schaden zu machen, muss ich nicht Komplett Lila sein, ich mache schon so genug Schaden.


----------



## Urengroll (14. Juli 2008)

sry ich dachte das feral oben in meinem text wuerde auffallen.
ja mein char ist druide. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masaeN (14. Juli 2008)

also ich weiss ja nicht was auf euren server für leute spieln aber ich bin heal und wurde mit 1700 heal gefragt ob ich mit MH komme ^^ ... kara / gruul / maggi heal ich schon seit 1500 / 1600 ... addheal ... natürlich versuch ich das durch tränke / flasks zu kompensieren aber bei uns aufm server läuft das eig. ziehmlich gut und ich selber gehe uach geren mit blau / grün equippten tanks hero .. sofern natürlich def equip vorhanden ist ... off würde ich dann doch verzichten ...


----------



## Zydoom (14. Juli 2008)

mendozino schrieb:


> Also Bollwerk hero ist definitiv keine leichte Ini. Ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube, wohl weil Bollwerk normal die leichteste normale Ini war.
> Um ohne Wipe durchzukommen muss man was drauf haben.
> Sklavenunterkünfte, Bota sind IMHO die leichtesten heroischen.
> 
> ...




Ähm ja... Bw ist nicht leicht, nein...

das einzig schwere ist da wirklich, das man immer eine grp nach der anderen pullen muss aber das ist ja auch normal.

ich bin zwar erst seit 1,5 monaten 70 mit meinem pala aber ich war oft genug in bw hc dass ich sagen kann das die einfach ist.

*Beim ersten boss:* 
_______________________

einen healer sheepen, den anderen down nuken... die halten nix aus.
dann den boss kloppen und der mage einfach auf sein sheep achtgeben.

*beim zweiten boss: *
_______________________

alle verteilen und tank druff... sobald einer von den dämonenhunden beschwört wird alle dds drauf hauen/casten. danach sofort wieder zum boss und nach ein paar sec den nächsten hund hauen...

wenn ein meele den fluch bekommt einfach gottesschild, mantel des schattens oder einfach an den rand der plattform rennen. wenn er entflucht wurde oder der fluch ausgelaufen ist weiter machen.

wachsamkeit ist alles!
wenn man die hunde immer schön vom healer fernhält dann ist es ein leichtes den boss zu legen.
________________________

*beim dritten boss:*

die beiden wachen vor der plattform down nuken und manaklassen schnell hinsetzten und manakekse reinhauen/trinken.

der tank läuft wärendessen in die mitte.

nach 4-5sec hat man wieder voll mana und der tank hat die aggro.

sofort dmg auf den boss und immer aufpassen wo die flammen auf dem boden sind.
wenn der drachkin runterkommt den boss killen und tank antanken lassen ein paar sec.

dann die caster dmg drauf machen und die meeles immer schön hinter dem drachkin bleiben.

der healer steht schön weit weg und healt den tank, die dds solten eig kein dmg bekommen und wenn doch nen trank einwerfen oder ähnliches.

________________________

mit der strategie oder einer ähnlichen schafft man die ini in weniger als einer stunde selbst mit ner rnd grp.

bei den trash mob gruppen immer antanken lassen und soviel wie möglich stunnen/sheepen/einschläfern und was eure grp noch so kann an crowdcontrol.
(an euch schurken..   die hunde können euch sehen wenn ihr euch anschleichen wollt)

die hunde immer zuerst killen... die machen viel dmg aber halten nix aus.

wenn die caster ihr feuerregen machen, stunnen oder zum schweigen bringen.

wenn man die wendltreppe hoch ist und auf den meele mob der von 5 castern umgeben ist vor sich hat, den meele pullen und dann zur treppe hinter der ecke ziehen. die caster laufen dann nach und man kann sie super einfach mit aoe killen.

ich denke ich habe jetzt alles recht einfach erklärt. versucht es mal so wie hier gechrieben und sagt mir ob es einfach war, oder ihr 10 mal gewiped seit. (pm werde ich beantworen)

für bw hc muss ein tank auf keinen fall full epic sein. blaue sachen reichen vollkommen... ca. 12k live reichen.



puh... vll teilt ihr nicht meine meinung.
ich finde aber trozdem... bw hc ist eine der leichtesten hc inis, wenn nicht sogar die aller leichteste.

mfg zy


----------



## Schattengoul (14. Juli 2008)

Die meisten die so gruppen leaven sind selber boons und haben 
a) kA vom game und töten sinnlos mobs in inis oda
b) versuchen als TBC gamer zu zeigen das sie einen seit release spielenden schlagen können xDD

Also die meinung VIELER erfahrener gamer ist und bleibt skill>>>equip gut man kann net grün equiped hero inis gehen ist klar aba das equip muss chon kara eben würdig sein weil 
es heißt ja immerhin das die hero inis als vorstufe für kara gedacht sind und Tipp geh mal mecha hero die ini ist leicht und wenn du am anfang nur den ersten boss legst haste immer noch
deine abzeichen und kannst dir später sachen für hero marken kaufen.


----------



## Camô (14. Juli 2008)

Zydoom schrieb:


> Ähm ja... Bw ist nicht leicht, nein...
> 
> das einzig schwere ist da wirklich, das man immer eine grp nach der anderen pullen muss aber das ist ja auch normal.
> 
> ...


ähm ... ich bin selber Tank und du hast im Großen und Ganzen recht, dass die Ini einfach ist ... ABER, wir reden hier speziell vom Tanken. Einen Boss zu tanken darf nie ein Problem sein, singletarget ist mit jeder Tankklasse einfach, das "Komplizierte" an BW Hero sind nunmal die recht großen Gruppen, besonders beim Wendelgang. Doch sage mir mal bitte, warum jeder findet ZH Hero sei so schwer (was es auch ist, keine Frage)? Ganz einfach, zum Teil musst du 6 Mobs tanken, zu weit rechts oder links endet im Wipe, du hast also einen sehr begrenzten Raum, d.h. einen spontanen Fear kannste knicken. Dennoch hauen die Mobs dort nur relativ leicht zu im Vergleich zu BW. In BW geht der Heiler schon mal mit nem Onehit down, das wird dann schnell zum Problem.
So muss wech ....


----------



## Torglosch (14. Juli 2008)

Die leute wollen es eben bequem und gut equipte tanks machen es einfacher. Es herrscht zwar eh schon tankmangel ohne Ende aber viele gehen eben lieber mit nem tank in eine Instanz bei dem sie auch mal Mist bauen können und es dennoch irgendwie klappt als mit einem auf den sie auch mal aufpassen müssen.


----------



## hellwalker79 (14. Juli 2008)

Ich geb euch mal ein Beispiel warum es noch einen Tank weniger gibt in WOW.

Über die Schwierigkeit sich mit Epix auszustatten wurde ja genügend geschrieben. 

Und dann sowas: Ich geh mit meinem Pala-Tank (alles Blau, auch teurer Teufelsstahlshit) in Schlabby mit einer Randomgrp.

Die Ini hab ich schon 2-3 mal vorher durchgetankt. Alles läuft gut, wir legen den ersten Boss zusammen mit einer Mob-gruppe, also ohne Pause. 
Auf einmal sagt der Mage, dass es mit mir keinen Sinn macht, da ich nicht Critimmun bin und wir die Ini eh nicht schaffen und die Grp. löst sich auf. *WTF?*

Solange solche Idioten in WOW rumrennen machen Randomgrp. keinen Spaß. Und da es als Tank verdammt schwierig ist sich Epix zu beschaffen hab ich ihn erstmal in den Ruhestand geschickt. Ich warte jetzt auf das Addon und dann werden Tanks auch wieder mitgenommen. Aber dann geht das Spielchen für die Nachrückenden Tanks wieder von vorne los.

Btw. weiter oben wurde behauptet für hero-Innis sollte man 490 Deff haben !!! Für mich der Witz des Tages. Wie soll man an die 490 Deff kommen wenn man nicht mitgenommen wird in hero-Innis?

DD`s haben es gut, die brauchen kein Gold auszugeben für Equip oder Tränke. Als Tank hatte ich immer Goldmangel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (14. Juli 2008)

hellwalker79 schrieb:


> Btw. weiter oben wurde behauptet für hero-Innis sollte man 490 Deff haben !!! Für mich der Witz des Tages. Wie soll man an die 490 Deff kommen wenn man nicht mitgenommen wird in hero-Innis?



weil man auch ohne hero instanzen crit-imun werden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein nicht critimuner tank, ist in hero-instanzen nicht am leben zu halten, ich habs mit fullbuffed 1900+heal probiert. er frisst nen crit von zwei mobs und ist auf 10%, oder gar schon tot. 

wenn ich das  geschafft hab wieder hochzuheilen, hab ich sofort massiv healaggro und bin selber platt.


----------



## seymerbo (14. Juli 2008)

also blau wirste kara schon mit genommen,dazu is kara ja da.


auserdem gibts auch recht gute Tank gegenstände die man herstellen kann!


----------



## Mindista (14. Juli 2008)

seymerbo schrieb:


> also blau wirste kara schon mit genommen,dazu is kara ja da.
> 
> 
> auserdem gibts auch recht gute Tank gegenstände die man herstellen kann!



außerdem gibs noch questbelohnungen und auch sachen bei verschiedenen ruf-fraktionen.

im Kriegerforum gibs zum beispiel ein wunderschönes sticky, wo einem das zeug erklärt wird 
siehe:  http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=27480


----------



## Trakodana (14. Juli 2008)

@Yggdras, ich kenne deine Problematik nur zu gut^^
Ich stehe auch kurz davor meine Warri in die Ecke zu stellen, da ich weder als Deff noch als Fury in Inis komme.....und bevor wieder wer schreit von wegen Hero-Ini nicht mit dem Equip, mir würde es auch schon reichen in Non-Heros zu kommen, was aber auf meinem Server fast unmöglich ist. Und das ich jetzt mit grünem Equip Furygeskillt im Arsenal stehe hat auch nur den einfachen grund, dass man damit wesendlich einfacher Questen kann als mit Deff-skillung und blauen Equip^^

Ich bin jetzt seit gut 4 Wochen 70 mit meinem Krieger und war 3 Wochen lang Deff-geskillt. In der Zeit hab ich es geschafft mit der Gilde 1x in eine Non-Hero zu kommen und mit Rndgrps 3x, obwohl ich täglich 4-6 Stunden on war und die Gruppensuche fast instant angeworfen hab.

Aber welcher DD geht heutzutage noch in Non-Heros, wo er doch durch bischen BG stehen tolles lilanes Equip bekommt und damit direkt in die Heros rein kann? Ich hab aufgehört zu zählen wie oft ich mit einem Healer 3 DDs gesucht habe und nach 3-4 Stunden Suche entnerft aufgegeben hab...



atischa schrieb:


> Ich will das thema hier mal bisschen erweitern ws meint ihr was müsst sich konkret ändern damit die tank-klassen wieder die freude am tanken enddecken würden oder meint ihr es wär garnicht mehr möglich da man ja mittlerweile mit off zeugs zugestopft wird?


Das kann ich dir aus dem Stehgreif heraus beantworten, gebt uns "Nachwuchstanks" einfach ne Change uns auch zu Equipen!! Als Tank kommst halt nur an ausreichendes Tankequip für Heros durch mehrmaliger Besuche der Inis im Non-Hero Modus. Weder Durch Arena noch BG. Und wenn ich dann von einem DUDU lese der meinte Ihm reicht S2/S3 auch zum tanken dann kann ich ihm nur beglückwünschen, mir als Warri reicht das nicht. Da gibt es so Werte wie "Ausweichen", "Parrieren" und "Blocken" die alle nicht mit Abhärtung skallieren, aber mit Verteidigungswertung und die nette Ausdauer reicht mir auch nicht wenn ich bei jedem 2 Schlag ein "Verfehlen" lesen muß. Denn mit "Verfehlen" bau ich als Warri keine Wut auf^^

Wenn ich auf unserem Server jemals noch einen DDler vonwegen Tankmangel schwaffeln höre kommt der direkt, ohne Umwege auf die Ignorlist. Es ist eine Frechheit sich über "Tankmangel" zu beschweren, aber auf der anderen Seite sind es genau diese Leute die es "Nachwuchstanks" unmöglich machen was an der Situation zu ändern.

Und nun könnt ihr mich gerne flamen

Gruß Trakodana (Krieger: Drakán, Server: Die Todeskrallen)


----------



## Hishabye (14. Juli 2008)

So jetzt tu ich noch meinen Senf dazu ^^

Also ich bin ein lvl 63 Heil-Druide...ich spiele diesen seit Dez 07
Seit lvl 30 hab ich auf Wiederherstellug umgeskillt und habe bis jetzt alle Instanzen der alten Welt 
gesehn (natürlich die ganzen alten Raid-Instanzen nicht).

Wie man ja weiss lvlt sich ja als Heiler bescheiden..also dachte ich mir in Instanzen kriegste auch EXP
und ab und an was tolles zum anziehen und Erfahrung im Gruppenspiel gibts gratis dazu 

So weit so gut...Habe mich durch die lvl mühsam durchgeschlagen..nicht zu vergessen
meine Nerven die dabei mit draufgingen xD

Auch wenn man manchmal bescheidene Gruppen dabei hatte..meist hatte ich FUN dabei und auch der ein
oder andere Wipe fand ich net so schlimm...Ich bin halt Heiler aus Leidenschaft xD

Aber gestern Abend was mir passiert ist..omg...-_-

Ok...ich suchte mir gestern abend noch eine GRP für Managruft normal...Wurde eingeladen...
Dann warteten wir noch ca. 30 min bis der Tank kam, weil er ja noch nicht zuhause war (2 DDs waren aus seiner Gilde)...Da kam auf einmal ein Lilaner-equipter-70er-Mensch-Krieger online...ich dacht mich na jut dann
darf ich mal ausnahmsweise noch Kreuzworträtsel lösen nebenbei ^^

PUSTEKUCHEN...nach 3 min in der Ini war mir klar geworden..die machen einen Rekord-RUN. 
"Ob es wohl zu schaffen ist in 15 min Managruft normal abzuschliessen..."

Wie man ja weiss..heilen verbraucht Mana...wenn keinMmana mehr da nach Mob-Fight..was macht man da?
Genau man lässt den Heiler was trinken...Naja der Tank sah das ganz anders und meinte immer wieder
schon weiter den halben Raum pullen zu müssen obwohl ich grad mal 2 % Mana hatte und man die 30sek auf mich warten könnte...und als es einen Wipe gab..kriegte ich nur zu hören, warum ich kein Anregen benutzt habe...
Ich erwiderte: Anregen benutze ich nur im Notfall..sprich, wenn wir mitten im Fight sind und mein Trank noch CD hat und der Fight noch andauert...
Da lachte er mich aus -.-
Ok dacht ich mir..ich mach trotzdem auf meine Art weiter und hör bei son Dummgelaber mal weg

Dann konnt er kaum die Aggro halten, weil er ja kein Wut bekam, die tollen Mobs verteilten sich schleunigst auf die DDs und mich..so dass ich kaum mit dem heilen nachkam und es in einem Wipe nach dem anderen ausartete.
Die DDs müssen ja auch mit ihrem tollen Demage-Meter zeigen was die drauf haben -.-

Als wir noch net mal beim 2ten Boss angelangt sind...und schon beim 5ten Wipe waren..wurds mir zu Bunt und versuchte den IMBA-Krieger mal drauf hinzuweisen, dass er doch bitte warten könnte bis ich mein Mana aufgetankt habe und er doch bitte net den halben Raum pullen soll, wenn er nicht die Aggro von allen Mobs halten könnte

Meine Bitten wurden mit einem Kick aus der Gruppe erwidert und mit einem "Pisser du bist ein scheiss Heiler"
und "ich spiel schon 4 jahre lang WOW und hab mehr ahnung als du" 
ich meinte nur darauf...4jahre lang WoW und kein RL mehr, was?
Er: Doch...ich bin verheiratet habe 2 Kinder und bin Meister...
Da sagte ich ihm nur, dass ich schon 14 jährige hier schon erlebt habe, die besseres Benehmen 
dargelegt haben!
Schwups...war ich auf IGNO

Tjoa..da konnte der IMBA-Krieger wohl keine Kritik vertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich sagen will...Full EPIQ muss NIX heissen..es kommt immer auf den Menschen
an, der Tastatur sitzt!!!


----------



## mendozino (14. Juli 2008)

Zydoom schrieb:


> Ähm ja... Bw ist nicht leicht, nein...
> 
> das einzig schwere ist da wirklich, das man immer eine grp nach der anderen pullen muss aber das ist ja auch normal.
> 
> ...



Unter dem topic ne Standardbosstaktik zu veröffentlichen hat auch was Wichtiges;-)  Ich darf dich beruhigen, in der Theorie ist mir die Ini sehr gut bekannt. Ich kenn die meisten Hunde dort mit Vornamen
Die Bosse sind auch nicht so schwer, aber die Mobgruppen sind nicht so ohne...oder warens zumindest mal nicht.
Naja kann ja sein das Bliz diese hero auch zu Tode gelangweilt hat. Früher war u.a. ne kritische Stelle die mit dem Hundemeister und den Champions (heissen die so?). Kein Krieger (Kara war damals nicht auf Farmstatus und die wenigsten Gilden gingen dort schon hin) hielt die 2 auf einmal aus und wenn der Hundemeister die Hunde gerufen hat war es halt ne Schlüsselstelle ob er alle Mobs bekommt oder nicht. Kann natürlich sein, dass da manche nur mit speziellen Klassen reingehen, um ihre Taktik durchzuhalten. Ich habs immer spannend gefunden mit den Klassen die wir dabei hatten ne Taktik zu entwickeln. Aber jeder nach seiner Fasson.
Ne zweite heikle Stelle ist dann im Durchgang wenn man die Gruppe links vom Eingang pullt. Wenn der Tank zu wenig Rüssi hat muss der Heiler zu schnell heilen, zieht Aggro bevor der Tank alle 5 hat und nächster Wipe.
Und da sieht (sah?) man halt schnell den Unterschied wenn ein Tank voll equipped ist oder noch ausbaufähig. 
Ich will jetzt nicht noch nen Guide von der Ini also lasst eure Guides stecken, wie gesagt ist die schon vor 14 Monaten durchgekämpft worden. Aber schon damals galt BW hc nicht als einfach, nur als schnell. 

Ist es heut nicht mehr so dass die Mobs in heroisch die Nichttanks onehitten?


----------



## LingLing85 (14. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele selbst einen Tankdudu. Der hat unbuffed 15,5k Life, 432 Vert.wert., 25k Rüssi. Und das mit überwiegend blauem Equip. Wenn man richtig sockelt und verzaubert, passt das. Sogar Kara hab ich als MT clear getanked und so einige HeroInzen. Ohne ohne angeben zu wollen, ich kann sogar mehr als 3 Mobs tanken, nicht wie manch Anderer ó.ò Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte *hust*.

Wenn die Leute mal wieder einen Tank brauchen, man sich meldet oder ich für eine Hero etwas suche, da wird erstmal gefragt, was man alles hat. Sagt man es den Leuten, heißt es sofort "NEIN"...
Irgendwann hab ich den Spieß mal umgedreht und frage auch nur noch dreist, ob die Gruppe 3 DD's mit CC habt. Klar kommen da Gegenfragen, wieso weshalb warum, reicht ja auch einer auf gut deutsch.

Die DD's stellen Ansprüche, wie Full Epic Tank? Dann stelle ich nur noch Ansprüche an die DD's. Weil bin ja faul mehrere zu tanken. Mir soll es egal sein, denn ICH bin TANK und muss nicht 3-5 Stunden nach einem suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr, wie doof die DD's manchmal gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (15. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Bitten wurden mit einem Kick aus der Gruppe erwidert und mit einem "Pisser du bist ein scheiss Heiler"
> und "ich spiel schon 4 jahre lang WOW und hab mehr ahnung als du"
> ....



och, das wäre mir ein ticket wert gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann hat er in den 4 jahren endlich mal pause und zeit zum überlegen




LingLing85 schrieb:


> Die DD's stellen Ansprüche, wie Full Epic Tank? Dann stelle ich nur noch Ansprüche an die DD's. Weil bin ja faul mehrere zu tanken. Mir soll es egal sein, denn ICH bin TANK und muss nicht 3-5 Stunden nach einem suchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die ansprüche sollte ein tank stellen, er kann es sich erlauben. DDs gibs wie sand am meer, tanks findet man eher schlecht als randoms.





mendozino schrieb:


> Ist es heut nicht mehr so dass die Mobs in heroisch die Nichttanks onehitten?



unterschiedlich, hängt auch von der ausrüstung der stoffies etc ab.
pvp chars mit genügend abhärtung fangen sich keine drits mehr ein und da überlebt man schonmal 2-3 schläge.
mein priester mit 0 abhärtung und gebufft nichtmal 8k life hat auch schon so einge angriffe überlebt. aber bei sehr vielen gegnern wars ein onehit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tearor (15. Juli 2008)

Renenm schrieb:


> Habe das Probem auch mit dem Magier.
> 
> Warum muss ich z.B. als Magier komplett Lila sein? Ich stehe als Magier doch ganz hinten und mache den Schaden, wenn ich den Tank paar Sekunden Tanken lasse, wo hab ich dann ein Problem?
> *Um Schaden zu machen, muss ich nicht Komplett Lila sein, ich mache schon so genug Schaden.*



du machst vielleicht gut schaden, gloobick dir jern, gibt ja auch "gutes" und "weniger gutes" blaues eq. aber bei manchen encountern kommt es eben auch drauf an schnell viel schaden zu machen.... ist eigtl bei jedem encounter von vorteil, solang man die Bedrohung im auge behält.

und hier zum thema "alles nur noch herzlose markenfarmgruppen"... ich war schon bei einigen dabei (habe das glück dass ich da gerne mitgenommen werde, hab n bisschen was an spelldmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und die gruppen waren eigtl immer nett, witzig, wenn ich aufs klo musste bin ich einfach gegangen (nach ansage ofc), etcetc., also schon zügig und so, aber das lag auch im erklärten interesse aller.

waren trotzdem alle bosse in 3h20min down, inkl 2 generalpausen. dat jute is ja wenn man da mit erfahrenen leutein is da kann auch schonmal ein DD oder ein Heiler aufm klo sein bei trashmobs das is voll egaaaal.

ach und zum thema Fullepic, da war ein Heilerpala dabei der ein PvP epic hatte und sonst nur blau, einiges nich mal lv 70, und ein mage mit 6k life und 650 spelldmg (grünblau), den hats dann zwar beim gruppenschaden oft erwischt (1hit kann kein heiler heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), jedoch ham die 2 glaub jeder 3 items oder so abgestaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und, ja renenm, der magier hat auch ganz gut schaden gemacht. nur wenn die komplette gr so equipt is dann gehts halt langsamer/kämpfe dauern länger --> tankt kriegt mehr schaden (hat auf gleichem EQstand natürlich auch weniger Rüstung), heiler muss mehr heilen, geht vll oom, wipe. vielleicht.


----------



## Hishabye (15. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> och, das wäre mir ein ticket wert gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mein Freund der daneben sass, meinte auch mach Ticket...

Aber ich bin der Meinung Beleidigung hin oder her..zu so später Stunde (es war schon nach 24Uhr)
wollte ich unsere GMs nicht mit solchen Lächerlichkeiten belästigen.
Schließlich haben sie wichtigere Sachen am Kopf als sich um einen Spieler
zu kümmern, der nie was von einer richtigen Artikulation gehört hat.

Und zu dem wenn er sich zu jedem so benimmt..wird er sich nicht
den besten Ruf auf dem Server machen..das ist dann schon Strafe genug.


----------



## Mindista (15. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Mein Freund der daneben sass, meinte auch mach Ticket...
> 
> Aber ich bin der Meinung Beleidigung hin oder her..zu so später Stunde (es war schon nach 24Uhr)
> wollte ich unsere GMs nicht mit solchen Lächerlichkeiten belästigen.
> ...



och sehe ich anders.
ticket sind nunmal dazu da, störenfriede, die anderen den spaß verderben, zu melden. also nutze ich es auch.
klar melde ich nicht jeden scheiß, aber bei beleidigungen bin ich hart, die werden gemeldet.

ich spiele wow zur entspannung und da will ich mir soetwas nicht anhören müssen.

und wenn a) sein ruf im eimer ist und b) er zusätzlich sperren anfängt, um so besser.


und was sind wichtige sachen um die sie sich kümmern müssen? bugs die 100mal gemeldet werden ? spieler denen langweilig ist?  spieler denen aus dummheit der account gehackt wurde ?

da fällt ein ticket wegen beleidigung zwischendurch nicht großartig auf.

außerdem hab ich solche exemplare zusätzlich noch in der ignorelist, wenn ich seh, das mich eine gruppe einladen will, wo die mit drinne sind, lehne ich dankend ab.


----------



## Healguard (15. Juli 2008)

Wenn es nun mal nur mit epic geht?
Spiel dir mal einen Heiler hoch und heale einen blau/teilweise grün equippten tank in hero hoch.
Dann weißt du was ich meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/close


----------



## Mindista (15. Juli 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Wenn es nun mal nur mit epic geht?
> Spiel dir mal einen Heiler hoch und heale einen blau/teilweise grün equippten tank in hero hoch.
> Dann weißt du was ich meine
> 
> ...



die meisten der ganzen hero-instanzen sind mit einem komplett blauen tank problemlos schaffbar.


----------



## Tearor (15. Juli 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Wenn es nun mal nur mit epic geht?
> Spiel dir mal einen Heiler hoch und heale einen blau/teilweise grün equippten tank in hero hoch.
> Dann weißt du was ich meine
> 
> ...



hab mit meinem heilerschamanen (d3/2xs2/1kara) ohne probleme nen protpala (fulld3/schwert von murmur) durch tdm hero geheilt, ohne wipe ausser 1 beim 3. boss wg CC.
jetzt du.
also es is natürlich angenehmer mit fullepic.
aber dein Post war nun also der weisheit letzter schluss?
meine güte wie ich so /close-schreiber leiden kann.


----------



## Healguard (15. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> die meisten der ganzen hero-instanzen sind mit einem komplett blauen tank problemlos schaffbar.


Wenn der healer epic ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (15. Juli 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Wenn der healer epic ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein, auch wenn der healer komplett rar equipt ist.

full epic hat nur zwei vorteile:

1. man kommt gegebenfalls schneller durch die instanz, da weniger reg-pausen aber auch nur wenn es sinnvolle epixx sind, gibt da auchn haufen müll.
2. der fehler-toleranz-bereich wird größer, man kann sich dann schon den ein oder anderen schnitzer erlauben.

der nachteil ist der, wenn es mal nen whipe gibt, sind die repkosten und das geflame und gejammer um so größer.


----------



## Daywa (15. Juli 2008)

*LF Tank Abhärtung < 30*

Mit Full Blue kann man schon locker ne Hero tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldsom (15. Juli 2008)

Über eines muss man sich bei WOW (ich sage dashalb WOW weil ich das in anderen MMORPGs nicht erlebt habe) im Klaren sein ! Die Anzahl der Klugscheißer die dich dahingehend belehren wollen wie das Spiel läuft, dafür aber erschreckend wenig Ahnung haben oder schlicht und ergreifend das Hirn nicht einschalten, aber dennoch der Meinung sind qualifiziert zu sein andere als Noobs zu titulieren ist erschreckend hoch. Wo das wahre Leben so oft mit Repressalien aufwartet bietet die Online Welt einem schon fast die absolute Narrenfreiheit durch die Anonymität. Sprich man muss sich schon unglaublich viel Mist anhören und teils auch Unverschämtheiten gefallen lassen.

Allerdings denke ich das die meisten Leute oft grün/blau equipte meiden weil sie befürchten die Inni könnte dadurch langwieriger und anstrengender als Nötig werden. Auf der anderen Seite musste ich mir letztens anhören das mein fast voll PVP (S3/S4) equipter (ein paar PVP Sachen tausche ich tatsächlich ab und an gegen PVE Equip zugunsten von Zaubertreffer usw.) nicht als DMG Dealer für ne Heroic geeignet wäre. Seltsam mein DMG Meter in Heroics oder Kara-Markenruns sagte mir bis dato was anderes. Macht es Sinn da zu diskutieren ? Nein ! Darum: Sich wundern und Kopf schütteln und eben jene Leute meiden ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Just my 2ct !


----------



## Gias (15. Juli 2008)

@ te die meisten sind halt zu dumm um vernünftig zu spielen und müssen das über equip ausgleichen
den maßstab setzen sie dann überall an

hero in blau unter 2 wipes durch zu machen ist kein ding, wenn es nicht geht sind die leute einfach zu inkompetent.


letztens auch wieder ein highlight: Gruppe aus 63er,  Gegner auch 63er elite, wir haben noch nichtmal angefangen
da kommts aus der Ecke: "Leute das macht keinen sinn, wir sind zu low, die sind zu stark"
bei sowas könnt ich die heulsuse direkt erstmal umklatschen ! Schande das wir alle
im Friede Freude Eierkuchen Mode spielen und Corpselooting selbst auf pvp servern ein weit entfernter Traum ist


----------



## WotanGOP (15. Juli 2008)

Vodaka schrieb:


> Wobei es bei tanks auch auf die Klasse ankommt...z.b. kann mit nem pala jeder noob tanken einfach weihe + Heiliges schild bei mehreren und bei einem das gleiche + richturteile ...


Was ein Quark diese Aussage. Tanken ist mit jeder Klasse der schwierigste Job im Raid, bzw. in der Gruppe. "Einfach" nur irgendwelche zwei oder drei Tasten drücken, reicht bei weitem nicht aus, um erfolgreich dem Equip entsprechende Mobs zu tanken. Gut tanken fängt Monate, bevor man eine Instanz betritt, an, wenn man beginnt, das richtige Equip zusammen zu sammeln und zu modifizieren. Wieviele DDs sind Welten von ihrem Hitcap entfernt und gehen überall hin? Der Tank kann sich soetwas nicht leisten, bei keinem der relevanten Werte.
Dann hat jeder Tank die Aufgabe, festzulegen, wann pulle ich welchen Mob wohin, welcher kommt in welches CC und in welcher Reihenfolge machen wir sie down. Auch ein Paladin kann sich nicht "einfach" in die Mobs stellen und nur Weihe und Schild spammen. Das sind Ammenmärchen! Machst du das bei den Wellen auf Hyal, wirst du einen Wipe nach dem anderen dadurch verursachen. Da gehört sehr viel Koordination und Timing dazu und wenn die Zeit eng ist und du die Monströsitäten alle "richtig" antanken mußt, weil Weihe und Schild allein eben nicht reichen, wird es richtig stressig. Die Hexer können schließlich nicht mit dem Saaten warten, bis die nächste Welle ran ist. Da nimmt sich ein Paladin dann nicht viel mit einem Krieger vom Aufwand her. Natürlich ist die Weihe ein Vorteil, aber sie ist nicht alles. Bei Mororgrim die Murlocs z.b., wenn du da nur deine Weihe hinlegst, laufen die einfach drüber zu den Heilern und lachen dich aus.
Und schließlich muß jeder Tank seine Rotation blind und schnell beherrschen, um maximale Aggro aufzubauen. Wenn die DDs bei Leo z.B. jedes Mal 5 Sekunden warten müssen, bis du ihn angetankt hast, geht so viel Schaden verloren, daß es schwer wieder aufzuholen ist. Da bedeutet Tanken viel Arbeit.
Und "nur" Schild oben halten ist auch nicht so leicht. Es muß pausenlos oben sein, sonst fängst du dir Crushs ein und solche Schadensspitzen können tödlich enden. Du mußt aber parallel dazu weiter maximale Aggro fahren und eben trotz globaler Abklingzeiten dein Schild richtig timen. du sitzt da nicht nur da und drückst zwei Tasten wie viele DDs...

Aber genau das ist auch ein Problem. DDs denken, jeder Noob kann einen Palatank spielen und machen sich selbst einen, weil es an Tanks mangelt. Dann scheitern sie irgendwann und bauen einen negativen Ruf auf, der dann wiederum aber auch allen anderen Tanks anlastet. Und das wiederum könnte auch zum Problem dieses Threadthemas führen...


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> nein, auch wenn der healer komplett rar equipt ist.
> 
> full epic hat nur zwei vorteile:
> 
> ...



Hervorragend zusammengefasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte man als Standardantwort unter alle ähnlichen Threads posten !!


----------



## Spikyy (15. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir mal nen Prot Pala hochgespielt und ich weiß was du meinst... es ist wirklich verdammt schwer... aber ich zum bsp mogel mich immer als 25-er dd unter sraids und werf auf die t4 teile halt mit und ja ... so wird des equip verbssert und irgendwann kannst auch mal tanken etc... aber wie ich am eigenen leib halt erfahren hab es ist verdammt schwer und zieht sich hin!


----------



## Abilalla (15. Juli 2008)

Dieses Lila-macht-geila-Gerede gewinnt leider immer mehr an Überhand. Die meisten Leute kapieren einfach nicht, dass auch der Mensch dahinter nen bisl Leistung erbringen muss (sprich: seinen Char beherrschen). Ich würde jederzeit ohne Bedenken mit einem blau-equipten Tank den hero-Inis einen Besuch abstatten. Woher sollen die sonst mal gutes Equip herbekommen? Als Deff-Tank kannst Du die pvp-Ausrüstung mal glatt vergessen.

Wenn ich noch daran denke, dass wir unsere ersten Kara-Gänge mit grün-blauen Tanks mit ca. 10k HP angegangen sind... hat auch irgendwie geklappt!

Ein weiteres erschreckendes Beispiel von meinem Server: SnG-Chat: Suchen noch Tank und DD für TdM hero, bitte T6(!!!)-Equip... nu verrat mir doch mal einer, warum sich Spieler mit T6 Ausrüstung mit ner Random-Gruppe durch TdM quälen sollten??? Ich frag mich echt, mit was für Erwartungen manche Leute das Spiel starten...


----------



## The Dude (15. Juli 2008)

Das Problem lässt sich doch sehr einfach auf den Punkt bringen:

Wer mit Level 70 keine Instanzgruppen findet hat einfach keine Freunde.

Ich glaube der Hauptgrund, nicht gerne Randomgruppen zu joinen ist wohl, dass man da aus dem Spielerpool des Servers schöpft, mit denen sonst keiner regelmäßig spielen mag.


----------



## Arstargh (15. Juli 2008)

naja mach mit freunden mal ne hero dann wirst schnell merken das die nicht so einffach sind und mit deinem Gear(blau+grün) als Tank fast unmöglich ist.Selbst mit nem guten heiler unmöglich bei nem Bosskampf würde der heiler durch das massive heilen mehr aggro als du aufbauen da ist ein wipe garantiert.


----------



## Mindista (15. Juli 2008)

Arstargh schrieb:


> naja mach mit freunden mal ne hero dann wirst schnell merken das die nicht so einffach sind und mit deinem Gear(blau+grün) als Tank fast unmöglich ist.Selbst mit nem guten heiler unmöglich bei nem Bosskampf würde der heiler durch das massive heilen mehr aggro als du aufbauen da ist ein wipe garantiert.



dann sammle mit den freunden in normalen instanzen ruf und equip, so das du für hero instanzen gerüstet bist.


----------



## Alunisiira (15. Juli 2008)

letztens war ich mit nem 69 druiden als tank tiefensumpf hero, und sind halt nur einmal an der bekloppten stelle gestorben, ansonsten gings sehr gut.
(und war nebenbei noch diszi specced) ...
manche können es, manche nicht, und manche können das (scheinbar) unmögliche ...
(vllt solltet ihr eure festgefahrene meinung mal überdenken, denn i.d.r. hat die masse nie recht)


----------



## Bigfeet (15. Juli 2008)

ob man es verallgemeinern kann weiss ich nicht, allerdings hatte meine kleine kriegerin mit ungebufften 12,7k leben wohl zu wenig für den blutkessel hero. zumindest der aussage eines pvp magier nach der ja schon 10 k hatte. solche leute muss es wohl auch geben, die male davor hatte ich zumindest keine probs da drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tearor (15. Juli 2008)

Alunisiira schrieb:


> letztens war ich mit nem 69 druiden als tank tiefensumpf hero, und sind halt nur einmal an der bekloppten stelle gestorben, ansonsten gings sehr gut.
> (und war nebenbei noch diszi specced) ...
> manche können es, manche nicht, und manche können das (scheinbar) unmögliche ...
> (vllt solltet ihr eure festgefahrene meinung mal überdenken, denn i.d.r. hat die masse nie recht)


gut zu wissen dann test ich das auch mal (bin bald 69 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nakhkha2 (15. Juli 2008)

Die ersten Heros hab ich komplett blau getankt. Sollte halt schon das Teufelsstahlset sein. Man sollte auch die Ini vorher mal auf normal gemacht haben, damit man die eben kennt. Ich hatte das große Glück, dass ich die ersten Heros mit meinem Stammheiler gemacht habe und wir beide uns quasi nur noch die passenden DDs raussuchen mussten. Da hat sich in den ganzen heros auch nie jemand beschwert von wegen keine Aggro halten, oder zu wenig Heilung.

Als Tank hat man ja eh den Lead und wenn neben dir der Mage nen Pyro vorm ersten RZ castet oder der Jäger nen gezielten Schuss, dann kannste die ermahnen und beim nächsten Mal kicken. Ein guter Feuermage fängt erstmal mit Versengen an.

Und wenn einer mit seinem Epic-PVP-Set was an deiner blauen Tankrüstung auszusetzen hat, würde ich ihn auslachen und von selbst gehen.

Es ist sicherlich schwer mit randoms ne gescheite Gruppe zu finden, aber wenn du ein paar mal erfolgreich ne hero getankt hast, wirste nicht glauben, auf wieviel FL du auf einmal stehst und dich nach dem Einloggen alte Bekannte anflüstern " Lust auf Tages-Hero ?"

Ist nun mal so, dass man beim Tank den Skill recht einfach feststellen kann. Beim DD eigentlich weniger, da fallen dann nur die ganz gravierenden Fehler auf.


----------



## Nellî (15. Juli 2008)

*am kopf kratz* 

mmmmh also mir sind noch keine leute aufgetaucht die mich net mit haben wollten weil ich damals schlecht equieptet war. (Ich habe auf Frostwolf, Azshara, Tichondrius getankt). Lustiger Weise war ich immer der mir sorgen gemacht habe das ich das nicht überlebe. Den es ist tatsache das der anfang einfach wirklich hart ist als druide und paladin ( deffkrieger am hoch levln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ). WEnn man als dudu nicht genung rüssi hat zB das is hart obwohl der dudu hier mit s2 für ehre perfekt ausgleichen kann, da soll auch kein dd oda healer rumheulen, wenn er net versteht warum das beim dudu in hc inis nix ausmacht. Gut als Palatank is equiep, mmmmh, sowas von unglaublich wichtig. ALs ich angefangen habe sklaven hc zu tanken da is mir echt immer ein herz in die hose geruscht wenn ich unter 20% bei den beiden wächter mobs war, und das lag net am healer, war halt gilden intern (und es war bevor wir palas mit 10% mehr life gesegnet worden sind -.-) . 

Und tankmangel? ich hatte neulich ne raid wo wir überlegen mussten welchen wir von unseren 6 tanks kicken. und ich war wollgemerkt heal geskillt und nicht wie eigentlich tank (ja es war keine 5er ini muss jez keiner zitieren^^). Vilt wollt ihr einfach die falschen inis das ihr kein tank findet. Wer zur höhle will zB BLutkessel hc^^. SKlaven , tiefensumpf, bollwerk, mecha, bota und tdm sind alles heroics für die hier 100% nen tank findet, weils A lustige inis sind B meisten entweder schnell oder viele marken geben. Ganz ehrlich wer läuft den für 2 marken ohne den dudu boss sethek hc? und auchidon-inis sind meist so beliebt wie fusspilz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## Nenji (15. Juli 2008)

atischa schrieb:


> Ich will das thema hier mal bisschen erweitern ws meint ihr was müsst sich konkret ändern damit die tank-klassen wieder die freude am tanken enddecken würden oder meint ihr es wär garnicht mehr möglich da man ja mittlerweile mit off zeugs zugestopft wird?



1. OMEN + AGGRO KONTROLLE, es gibt zuviele undisziplinierte DDs mit ihrem S2 geleechtem EQ die den TANK anschreien nur weils sie nich aufs aggro achten können

2. Blizzard macht es allen klassen außer den TANKS einfach an ein gutes STARTER GEAR  zu kommen.
Heiler und Damage Dealer können sich PvP EQ holen was für kara und Heroic erstma reicht.

NUR und NUR tanks müssen sich das EQ in Instanzen holen oder Craften, und dann heist es "EY nich FULL EPIC wie ich?? (S1 + S2 EQ schurke) , zack kick. 

Ne Leute so findet man keine Tanks mehr. Da skillt man lieber MS und macht ebenfalls PvP 

So far


----------



## Mindista (15. Juli 2008)

Nenji schrieb:


> 2. Blizzard macht es allen klassen außer den TANKS einfach an ein gutes STARTER GEAR  zu kommen.
> Heiler und Damage Dealer können sich PvP EQ holen was für kara und Heroic erstma reicht.



so toll ist das heiler-pvp-equip nu auch wieder nicht.
zumindest für priester. in dem S2 bist du sowas von schnell oom. kein wille, kaum mana reg drauf.

des zeug würde ich nie nutzen. selbst wenn blizzard es mir in den postkasten zuschicken würde, würde ich es wegwerfen.
kolben/dolch etc und so sind brauchbar, der rest ist schrott meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Kono (shat) (15. Juli 2008)

such dir am besten eine gilde. wenn du drin bist, ist denen das meist egal, ob du noch ein grünes teil anhast
alles andere ist eh sinnlos


----------



## Nenji (15. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> so toll ist das heiler-pvp-equip nu auch wieder nicht.
> zumindest für priester. in dem S2 bist du sowas von schnell oom. kein wille, kaum mana reg drauf.


Ja das is klar , aber dennoch reicht es für den anfang. das es ans PvE gear nich rannkommt is klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindista (15. Juli 2008)

Nenji schrieb:


> Ja das is klar , aber dennoch reicht es für den anfang. das es ans PvE gear nich rannkommt is klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein.

das equip zu farmen als pve healer ist absolute zeitverschwendung. man bekommt grüne und blaue instanzdrops und questbelohnung die um längen besser sind.

wenn man noch ambitionen hat, nebenbei pvp zu spielen kann man es sich holen. ansonsten zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Nenji (15. Juli 2008)

Mindista schrieb:


> nein.
> 
> das equip zu farmen als pve healer ist absolute zeitverschwendung. man bekommt grüne und blaue instanzdrops und questbelohnung die um längen besser sind.


Hmm gut das mag auf den Priester zutreffen. Aber für Restoration Druiden sowie Schamanen reicht das Equip für karazhan und heroic ...


----------



## Tkn (15. Juli 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Der Epic-Wahn befällt nicht nur die Tanks.
> Mit meinem Pala wurde ich die Tage nicht nach Kara mitgenommen, weil ich nur +1700 heal hatte.
> 
> Da sag ich doch nur lol. Mit +2000 muss ich nicht mehr nach Kara ihr Granaten...-.-



hm, ich glaube die wollten einfach nen markenrun machen. Da die dann nur noch die marken brauchen wollen sie ja ohne wipes und viel mühe durchkommen.
Oft sind die dann auch schon teilweise T5 equipt.


----------



## Yagilrallae (15. Juli 2008)

Nenji schrieb:


> 1. OMEN + AGGRO KONTROLLE, es gibt zuviele undisziplinierte DDs mit ihrem S2 geleechtem EQ die den TANK anschreien nur weils sie nich aufs aggro achten können
> 
> 2. Blizzard macht es allen klassen außer den TANKS einfach an ein gutes STARTER GEAR  zu kommen.
> Heiler und Damage Dealer können sich PvP EQ holen was für kara und Heroic erstma reicht.
> ...



Wenn ich das lese bekomm ich ne Macke....


Als ich 70 wurde, musste ich mir auch mühevoll ersten in normalen Instanzen zusammen kramen, um dann die ersten Geh-versuche in heroischenzu machen.
Naja, ok ich hab weniger gejammert und hab mir dazu noch mein erstes Epic-Teil mühevoll erfarmt.
"Rote Stiefel der Verwüstung" (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30324) Rezept aus dem Ah für ca. 1500g und da gab es die Gold-Daioys auf der Insel noch *nicht*. Aber das erste Epic Teil war damit geaschaffen und die Stats waren T5 vergleichbar.

Nun kann sich ja schon jeder der noch nie ne Ini getankt hat schon auf der Insel nen sehr gutes episches Tank-Schild holen, ne epische Halskette, nen gutes Tank-Schwert und kann durch die Ruffarmerei auf der Insel sich ebenfalls das Rezeot der Stiefel leisten. Und siehe da schon 4 sehr gute Items, ohne je eine Ini getankt zu haben.

Und Ihr jammert das Ihr noch mehr Items hinterhergeworfen haben wollt?

Ich bin bislang stolz drauf gewesen, aber künftig isses doch mit den Tanks bald genauso wie mit vielen DD´s.
Da kommen se alle mit Ihrem innen Hintern geblasenen epischen Edelmetallen angewackelt, nachdem Sie eben das BG verlassen haben, um ne Ini zu tanken und haben keine Ahnung, wie man gescheit pullt, geschweige denn wie man mehr als bei einem Mob Aggro hält, etc...

Hut ab -.-


----------



## Nenji (15. Juli 2008)

Yagilrallae schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese bekomm ich ne Macke....
> 
> 
> Als ich 70 wurde, musste ich mir auch mühevoll ersten in normalen Instanzen zusammen kramen, um dann die ersten Geh-versuche in heroischenzu machen.
> ...




Ich rede nich davon das ich items in den a**** geschoben bekommen will. Aber vor Sunwell island gab es kein tankschwert + hals + schild für ruf ohne inzen. Bei den shatar gabs für ehrfürchtig das WAppen der Shatar ein gutes tankschild und aus mecha hero das tankschwert Suneater. Und nicht jeder Tank hat mal kurz 1500g fürn rezept , ddazu kommt das mats gefarme ect.
Ich sage nich das ich als tank auch pvp gear nachgeworfen bekommen will, im gegenteil , als tank mit gutem equip ohne s1234 ect hat man was geleistet(gilt auch für alle anderen in pve gear ^^) 

naja so far


----------



## Draco1985 (15. Juli 2008)

Yagilrallae schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese bekomm ich ne Macke....
> 
> 
> Als ich 70 wurde, musste ich mir auch mühevoll ersten in normalen Instanzen zusammen kramen, um dann die ersten Geh-versuche in heroischenzu machen.
> ...



Tja, du sagst es ja schon treffend, es gibt genau zwei Möglichkeiten das Problem mit dem unterschiedlichen Equip-Stand zu beheben:

1. Alle anderen an die Def-Krieger angleichen
2. Def-Krieger an alle anderen angleichen

Dreimal darfst du raten was mehr Geheule verursacht und damit von Blizzard garantiert NICHT gemacht werden wird... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht falsch verstehen, ich würde mir eine Rückkehr zu den Anfängen von BC oder besser noch zu Classic-WoW (und nicht nur in Sachen Equip-Farmen) sehr wünschen. Diese Arroganz von wegen "Unter Full-Epic nehm ich doch keinen in eine Instanz mit!" kommt doch nur daher dass der Kram allen (außer den Tanks) hinterhergeworfen wird.


----------



## Mindista (15. Juli 2008)

es würde schon eine menge bringen, wenn man pve und pvp stärker trennt.

pvp-loot für instanzen sperren. instanzdropps fürs pvp sperren.

schon sind die spieler automatisch drauf angewiesen sich in nonhero instanzen für hero und kara zu equipen und sind so auch automatisch auf nicht so gut equipte tanks angewiesen und equipen die so gleich mit.

ein teil der bots im bg würde mit sicherheit auch verschwinden.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Juli 2008)

Yagilrallae schrieb:


> Ich bin bislang stolz drauf gewesen, aber künftig isses doch mit den Tanks bald genauso wie mit vielen DD´s.
> Da kommen se alle mit Ihrem innen Hintern geblasenen epischen Edelmetallen angewackelt, nachdem Sie eben das BG verlassen haben, um ne Ini zu tanken und haben keine Ahnung, wie man gescheit pullt, geschweige denn wie man mehr als bei einem Mob Aggro hält, etc...



Naja ich weiß nicht was du willst?

Früher kamen sie blau mit S1/2 aus den BGs um ahnungslos tanken zu wollen, jetzt haben sie wenigstens was anständiges an, also eine klare Verbesserung!!


----------



## Deaty (15. Juli 2008)

Ach das Prob kenn ich.

Letztens Hdz2 Hero, ich joine Grp, erste Frage:

W00t wtf 12k HP???!!!

Ich: Ja, 12k HP. *doofschau*

Am Ende gab es keinen Wipe und alle waren froh um ihre Marken und haben sich auch ordentlich bei mir bedankt =)
Wenns allerdings um Kara geht, dann siehts schon anders aus. Ich wollte mit Fury Skillung mal mit weil welche noch DD gesucht ham.
Natürlich erste Frage:

"Wieviele ÄPPIXXEE?"

Ich: 5

"LOL NEEE!"

Kaum logge ich auf meinen T5 Hunter um, isses auf einmal kein Prob mehr. Da krieg ich echts kotzen.


----------



## Mindista (15. Juli 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> Kaum logge ich auf meinen T5 Hunter um, isses auf einmal kein Prob mehr. Da krieg ich echts kotzen.



weil du da nicht um den loot mitwürfelst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

